# Antisemitism on the rise... Fascinating article



## Humanity (Feb 27, 2018)

Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.

Antisemitism: how the origins of history’s oldest hatred still hold sway today


----------



## Tank (Feb 27, 2018)

Muslims have always been a hateful group


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Feb 27, 2018)

When free exchange of ideas is repressed for fear that those ideas may create the thing you fear, the results are never pretty.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.
> 
> Antisemitism: how the origins of history’s oldest hatred still hold sway today



well when you got the evil zionists of Israel starting wars with other countries murdering women and children and then playing the innocent victem card that people who hate these kind of criminal actions go unpunished,and you got true jewish folks juduism people condeming the murderous actions of the zionists,well if that  is being anti semitic,than Iam damn proud to be one of those alleged anti semitic people.


----------



## Hollie (Feb 27, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.
> ...



What countries has Israel started wars with?


----------



## Humanity (Feb 27, 2018)

Tank said:


> Muslims have always been a hateful group



Would suggest you read the article BEFORE making stupid comments!


----------



## Tank (Feb 27, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims have always been a hateful group
> ...


Muslims deserve to be hated


----------



## Humanity (Feb 27, 2018)

Tank said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



Because?


----------



## Shusha (Feb 27, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.
> 
> Antisemitism: how the origins of history’s oldest hatred still hold sway today



Same cake batter, just poured into a different pan.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 27, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.
> ...




  Typical post of an ignorant Goy. The article speaks of Anti Semitism that has existed for thousands of years.


----------



## rylah (Feb 27, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.
> 
> Antisemitism: how the origins of history’s oldest hatred still hold sway today



Did this article help You reach  new conclusions?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.
> 
> Antisemitism: how the origins of history’s oldest hatred still hold sway today


Excellent article....disturbing as well


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

*Folks - this thread is in Zone 2, that means we need to respect the topic - please don't derail it.  For the confused - the topic is anti-semitism, and if you read the article (a good read) - it's history and durability.*


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.
> 
> Antisemitism: how the origins of history’s oldest hatred still hold sway today


Antisemtism is on the rise because waves of backwards-ass Muslims have invaded Western nations and imported all their intolerance, medeival mentality and barbarism with them.  It is not the only thing that is on the rise as a result of the Muslim invasion. Gang rape is on the rise, terrorism is on the rise, homophobia is on the rise, chauvanism is on the rise, honor killings are on the rise, racism against white people is on the rise, hatred of Christians and Christianity is on the rise, antisemtiism is on the rise, slavery is on the rise, human trafficking is in the rise, genital mutation is on the rise, etc.

You get the drift...

Muslim migrants behind rise in antisemitism

Persistent Muslim anti-Semitism is threatening France’s democracy

Opinion | The Uncomfortable Truth About Swedish Anti-Semitism

But the problem has grown so dire that it finally forced Mr. Lofven to admit in an interview this month: “We will not ignore the fact that many people have come here from the Middle East, where anti-Semitism is a widespread idea, almost part of the ideology. We must become even clearer, dare to talk more about it.”

He’s right. Unfortunately, the country’s news media is often unable to speak plainly about the issue.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.
> ...




I agree that Muslim migrants have a role to play in it, but...if you read the article...and it's a good read, it's not just that - it's deeply engrained in western cultures as well.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Correct, but the waves of Muslim migrants with their medieval mentalities awakened Europes demons.


----------



## jillian (Feb 27, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.
> 
> Antisemitism: how the origins of history’s oldest hatred still hold sway today


What is fascinating about hate filled trash?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I don't know Roudy - I think they've been there all along and it's social/economic change that drives people to return to familiar scapegoats.  Besides - Europe's demons hate Muslims too


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 27, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yeah, well in some Eastern European countries, it's because of Jewish Communists, and Jews always nitpicking them as Nazis.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 27, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.
> 
> Antisemitism: how the origins of history’s oldest hatred still hold sway today



The thing was, the internet was supposed to break down barriers, but in fact it seems to be making them worse.

Look at a forum like this. There are people who have the whole internet to search for information, and they simply ignore it ALL and then carry on believing whatever rubbish they want to.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Did you read the article out of curiousity?


----------



## jillian (Feb 27, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Chicken — egg. There are those who would say that Muslims used to be among the most advanced societies — until the crusades


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 27, 2018)

jillian said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.
> ...


Quote something hateful.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

jillian said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Even after - Islamic Spain for example, until it fell and the Muslims and Jews expelled.  Short lived enlightenments pockmark our history.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

jillian said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.
> ...



History.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Yes, of course, Europeans now have their hands filled with what to do with the millions of Muslims they naively let in without thinking it it through. But the muslims found a willing dance partner in the Europeans, when it comes to hatred of Jews. 

Anti-Semitism rampant among Muslim refugees in Germany, study finds - Jewish Telegraphic Agency


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The Jews ran a massive slave trade of White Christians in Medieval Europe,  in fact the first Jewish immigrants to much of Eastern Europe  like Poland came as slavers,  the Jews collaborated with Muslims against White Christians in the Moorish invasions of Spain, and the Crusades too, and  the Jews wrote nasty anti-Christian things in their Jewish Holy Talmud.

To say that the Jew is just the victim, and never a problem, is complete BS.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



What was interesting and disturbing in the article was how old and enduring the canards are.  Interestingly...he called them "odiums" - never heard that before but we do have a poster by that name


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 27, 2018)

Henry Ford was a virulent Jew hater. Ford did not hire them. He also believed the "Protocols of Zion"

That is the original reason for Muslims moving to Michigan.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Islamic Spain is a myth.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2018)

jillian said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Yes, but you do agree that the Muslim world is still stuck back there and trying to drag the world there with it.  I would not put "all" Muslim nations in that category but a vast majority are indeed stuck there with no hope.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 27, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



How about the 2,000 Jewish American Rabbis calling for Trump to accept Refugees?

How about the few Jewish Rabbis who've said Islam of Europe is a good thing, or even payback for the Holocaust?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Muslims ruled parts of Spain for 500 years.  I've seen the most amazing ancient mosques there.

The movie "Assasin" was filmed on site in Spain.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


In the margins, right?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Al-Andalus Spain really grew in terms of learning, scholarship, and artsunder the Moors as did Jewish culture and learning, in comparison to the rest of Europe during that Era.


----------



## impuretrash (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Yes it is interesting that even in ancient Rome, people were complaining about Jewish gold influencing politics.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Then why are they there?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



That area of Spain has a rich history (now I'll have to look for Assasin)


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...





> [URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Andalus']Al-Andalus





> Spain really grew in terms of learning, scholarship, and artsunder


[/URL]

The myth.

http://www.mmisi.org/ir/41_02/fernandez-morera.pdf


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So, it's okay to invade, destroy, and enslave Spaniard Christians, because of some "Supposed" learning?

Then you must justify European Colonialism all over the World, right?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Why are what there?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



It's "ok" because it happened hundreds of years ago under different cultures, ethics and norms and you're trying to judge them by today's standards.  They were more tolerant than the Catholic regimes of the time.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


This ignorant, illiterate Polish antisemite is a great example of the willing European dickheads that joined in with the Muslim Jew haters that invaded Europe.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Liberalism is a mental disorder and Jews are not excluded from it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



What Catholic regime, the one of Pope Francis?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


People forget all about Islam's colonialism because those countries were unable to declare independence from Islam.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Muslims in Europe, you said they were hated, if so why are they there?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 27, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Liberalism clearly was overwhelmingly founded by Jews.

Karl Marx = Communism.

Eduard Bernstein = Social Democracy.

Max Horkheimer = Cultural Marxism.

Franz Boas = Racial equality.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Jews always seem to be a convenient scapegoat, and their numbers have always been small in comparison to the others whether it's Christians or Muslims.  Seeing it rising again - in fact seeing *any* scapegoating hate rising - is disturbing because those people are at heart cowards.  They seek out the weak, defenseless and frightened.

And the further removed we are from WW2...the less real it seems to some people.  They don't see what their attitudes are capable of, how easily hatred can be fanned into action when times are hard, when you feel like your culture and way of life is being threatened.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Same reason Jews are.  And Christians.  They live there.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 27, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims have always been a hateful group
> ...


I would suggest you read something other than a Muslim sight before making a complete ass out of *yourself*.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 27, 2018)

We are living with cultural Marxism right now.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yes, and many non Jews, but what's your point, other than "I'm a Jew hating Polak"?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Because they are hated? You need a nap.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...




This is a Muslim site?
Antisemitism: how the origins of history’s oldest hatred still hold sway today


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


People hate Jews because Jews, for the most art, spend their first 20-30 years studying for success and not getting drunk and laid.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Such scapegoating , that by their own sources they totally run Hollywood, and contribute 1/2 of Democrat campaign funding.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Anit-semitism is rooted in the fact that Jews don't just pick up a new religion because it's easy and you get tons of pussy.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Good for them.

You realize they arose from a world of serfdom, starvation, rigid class structures, child labor and economic slavery?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You do know that shit about "Jews selling Christians as slaves" is made up garbage from a Neo Nazi site, right?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So let's be cold hearted neo-Cons and then you'll hate us for that.
You blew your cover already by hating Jews for assimilating and for hating Jews for not assimilating.
You're simply a Jew hating jackass.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



No wonder the sexually-repressed religions are so pissed.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




It's an odium.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Jews have lots of babies from lots of marital sex.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


An odorous odium.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



FGM and the Missionary Position don't make for much fun in that department.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

Buuuuuut...aside from the sex - the article does offer a good historical perspective on this.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 27, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The highly regarded YIVO the Ecyclopedia of Jews in Eastern Europe, admits to it.

YIVO | Trade

The first information about Jewish merchants in Eastern Europe dates from about the tenth century. In this period, Jews took part in the slave trade between Central Asia, Khazaria, Byzantium, and Western Europe (in particular the Iberian Peninsula). Important stopping points on the trade routes included Prague, Kraków, and Kiev, towns in which Jewish colonies developed. During the twelfth century, Jews were excluded from this trade, due in part to church opposition to their dealing in Christian slaves. From the thirteenth century, additional Jews settled in Polish cities as part of German colonization. Though their major occupation at that time was moneylending, which provided the economic basis for,


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


FGM?
I like being a Missionary.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Very few Jewish alcoholics or drug addicts.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I'm sure Jews weren't threatened with death if they didn't do it.
Just like money lending.
Fucking Pollack.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

...


Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I'm not going to ask about what Missionary activities you like....


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> ...


Short blue eyed, blonde with huge boobs.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


So, Jews participated in a predominately Christian trade, which Arab Muslim did with African blacks, in ways that were even worse than the Christians, but not as recited historically in academia as the Christian / white European involvement.  Of noteworthy is the Christians then banned the Jews in order to monopolize the trade as their own. And yet the Polak antisemite harsh words for only the Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Some religions are like Vegas.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> ...


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Pretty much everyone was involved in slavery then


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yes, of course, it obviously existed thousands of years before Christianity came.  I'd say from the time humans recorded history and even before.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 27, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yup.  And it still exists.

Human nature I guess.

I have to admit though, that's the first time I've heard the slave argument brought into anti-semitic rhetoric.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


That's because NotSober is *very* smart!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 27, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The first thing that happened when armies invaded was to take portions defeated people as slaves. Romans, Greeks, Persians, Chinese, Egyptians, Babylonians, Sumerians, etc. etc. probably going back to the Bronze Age and before.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 27, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Don't forget the Vikings. An example of how it endured.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 27, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The Vikings were Jews!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 27, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Or those who are unemployed like Pollacks


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Ragnar is a Jewish name? Informative.


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 27, 2018)

RE:  Antisemitism on the rise... Fascinating article
※→  SobieskiSavedEurope, _et al,_

Abrahamic Religious strife → pinned on the geopolitical and military confrontations → together with the → effects of constantly shifting hegemonic  influences affecting the Regional Community → were one of the major contribution factors to the regional instability.

Even if every adverse event in history _(10 Century BC → to → AD 1900)_ involving the Jewish People, was originally the fault of the Jewish People _(self-inflicted causes to persecution)_, all the empires that have fallen in the last 5000 years, were no different. 



SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> To say that the Jew is just the victim, and never a problem, is complete BS.


*(COMMENT)*

The on major intent of the San Remo Convention _(coming on the heals of the Anti-Jewish pogroms in the Russian Empire and the accusations in Central Europe that the Jews were responsible for the poor economic conditions)_, was to framing of the Mandate directing the establishment of a Jewish National Home. → The purpose was to give the Jewish People a fresh start, → and a sovereign territory, → one that Jewish People could retreat to in times of adversity → when dynastic systems, monarchs, principalities, and totalitarian regimes turned against them _(anti-Semitic)_ → unilaterally evicting, incarcerating and fleecing the Jewish People of their wealth and lands under the color of law.

In the history of the Jewish People, like any other culture, has periods and events of which they are not very proud.  The Jewish People, like any other people, evolve; culturally, economically, industrially, politically and militarily.  Again, not unusual for the Middle East.  But the evolution and Human Development of Israel has outstripped every member of the Arab League.  

The Jewish People are not a product of "victimization."  Much to the contrary.  The Arab Palestinians and a couple adjacent neighbors, claim they are victims of Israel.  While Israel has been, as a matter of record, been victimized, it does not react in a "woe is me" (Shakespeare → _Hamlet) _manner.  They pick themselves up and implement corrections _(self-determination)_.

*(CONCLUSION)*

Israel is not a country of people that are collectively suffering from depression; nor do the People of Israel see themselves of being victimized.  The People of Israel are not overshadowed by a feeling of helplessness and a need to seek affection, comfort and approval of others.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 27, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Of course you omit the fact that money lending was forced upon the Jews by threat of burning at the stake.
But what's a little omission from a Nazi loser like yourself?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 27, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Everyone who ever did anything bad was a Jew.
Everyone who ever did anything good was a Pollack.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 27, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



A dumb. Ignorant, racist , unemployed Pollack


----------



## Lipush (Feb 28, 2018)

Tank said:


> Muslims have always been a hateful group



I'm not a fan of the Ishmaelites, but this article is not about Muslim, but all about the superior 'white race'. It's actually kind of fascinating.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.
> ...




Oh yes, because people never hate Jews before 1948...

Either you're not very intelligent, or you're mocking us.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Victim? What victim?


----------



## Humanity (Feb 28, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> The thing was, the internet was supposed to break down barriers, but in fact it seems to be making them worse.



The thing is that the internet DOES break down barriers and, if some people bothered to actually read the article before commenting there would be better understanding.

However, you can only lead a horse to water, you can't force it read an historical document just in case it affects their own views and prejudices.


----------



## Humanity (Feb 28, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



What? How is it a myth?


----------



## Humanity (Feb 28, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



I lived in Andalusia for nearly 6 years... You would find it an amazing region of Spain, of Europe!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Read it here, folks:

Mel Gibson and the Gospel of Anti-Semitism


----------



## Humanity (Feb 28, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Jews and the African Slave Trade | My Jewish Learning

Records of long-distance Jewish slave merchants date at least as far back as 492, when Pope Gelasius permitted Jews to import non-Christian slaves into Italy, at the request of a Jewish friend from Telesina

Slavery in medieval Europe - Wikipedia

Clearly NOT made up and NOT Neo Nazi


----------



## frigidweirdo (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > The thing was, the internet was supposed to break down barriers, but in fact it seems to be making them worse.
> ...



Exactly, you can only lead a horse to water. And too many people on here have opinions and they have no desire to find out if their opinion is wrong or not.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Who decides what is wrong or right?


----------



## rylah (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Victim? What victim?




Only like this:

"לֹא בְחַיִל וְלֹא בְכֹחַ כִּי אִם בְּרוּחִי אָמַר יְהוָה צְבָאוֹת..."
זכריה ד






"We have no one to rely upon but on our Father in the Heavens"


----------



## Humanity (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Education!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



And who decides that?


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

Lipush said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



religion is a powerful thing. and when a group wants to subjugate another, they demonize that group. an if you keep perpetuating insane hate-filled garbage like our friendly neighborhood anti-semite losers do, you pass that hate on from generation to generation. it has zero to do with the subject of the hate and everything to do with the hate-filled losers.


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 28, 2018)

RE:  Antisemitism on the rise... Fascinating article
 ∵    OFF TOPIC
※→  Mindful,  _et al,_

This is one of those timeless questions.  It involves many aspects of humanity: ethics, morality, politics, intellectual capacity, societal influences → the accumulation of wealth and power.



Mindful said:


> Who decides what is wrong or right?





Mindful said:


> And who decides that?


*(COMMENT)*

the concepts of "right" and "wrong" are not universal.  Just like the *"laws of space and time,"* → the → _*"rules for right and wrong"*_ are NOT the same for everyone → everywhere → and actually made more complicated because, the _*"rules for right and wrong"*_ are perspective driven and often counter-intuitive.

As a general rule _(the exception being an autocracy)_, are based on the form of government; that is, society makes up the "rule of law."  And the acceptance of the "rule of law" is the determining factor in questions of "right and wrong."

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 28, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Antisemitism on the rise... Fascinating article
> ∵    OFF TOPIC
> ※→  Mindful,  _et al,_
> 
> ...


I general the winner decides what is right or wrong.


----------



## Humanity (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Each individual I guess...

If people would rather maintain their bias and prejudice than continue their learning, their education, that there may be an alternative view then thats their issue.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Most of the increases in wealth, are probably more from technology producing more productivity, and thus more wealth.

In fact, now-a-days the Capitalists use high expenses as a reason to outsource to China, or insource from Mexico.

Which also has quite a few Jews, behind, BTW.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You seem to be putting  Jew behind every door.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I've specifically demonized all slave trades, be it the Atlantic Slave Trade, the Arab Slave Trade, the Barbary Pirate slavers of Western Europe, or the Tatar slavers of Eastern Europe.

Why should Jews be excluded, if they too participated?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



They'll be under the bed next.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Problem infesting every nook and cranny and eating all the cookies too.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



So you're acknowledging they are human beings, like everyone else? Well done.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



My Polish American grandmother's company in the 1970's was bought out by CBS by Jewish William S Paley, they immediately outsourced her job to the Cayman Islands.

What was that about Jews not participating in outsourcing?

It seems my Polish American grandmother was actually one of the first victims of it, and by a Jewish owned, and run company at the time.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Why do you blame it on Jews and not economics?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



So you mean individuals who just _happen _to be Jews?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So, is it high expenses, or Jews who don't respect America?

I've not only blamed outsourcing on Jews, it's also big with Anglos.

But, when my father told me his mother's company was bought out by CBS in the 70's, when they booted all American employees, and left for the Cayman Islands.

It really seems to be a pionneer of the debacle, and by Jews.

Why is this surprising?

Which country have Jews assimilated to, or respected, exactly?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You mean like there's individuals who made up the Atlantic Slave Trade?

So, why are Whites  the ones who are singled out there, for collective guilt?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Germany. And look at the thanks they got for it.


----------



## RoccoR (Feb 28, 2018)

RE:  Antisemitism on the rise... Fascinating article
 ∵    OFF TOPIC
※→  Tommy Tainant,  _et al,_

This is not "generally" correct.



Tommy Tainant said:


> I general the winner decides what is right or wrong.


*(COMMENT)*

This is only true when decisions are made in "Trial by Combat."  But the weakness is that the "right and wrong" in many cases of "Trial by Combat" are overturned by a more permanent decision making process.  

An example of limited tenure is found in the American Indian Wars.  The overall action of the US Government (the Winner) in dealing with the various American Indian Tribes has not been looked upon favorably in history.  And in spot assessments and specific engagements during the war, in recognition of the US Army's (Winner) actions at Wounded Knee, Congress Awarded 20 Medals of Honor for gallantry; which is not at all how history views their action today. 

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.
> 
> Antisemitism: how the origins of history’s oldest hatred still hold sway today


With guys like Jared kushner no wonder


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I can't believe you're that dumb.

Is all this a big act you are putting on?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



There's a difference of slave trades, and slavery.

 A slave trade is a deliberate money making trade between nations, or people like objects.

Slavery didn't always come from slave trades, necessarily.

Some slavery came within a population from a lack of productivity, which everybody lacked back then.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



So, says the person who can't even figure out who did the Holocaust. LOL

But, absolutely, there's a clear plot in our society to point fingers at White Christians as collective groups of bad, but to look at Jews, and darker skinned people as just individuals.

Who do you think came up with these rules?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Actually they are ALL individuals ... don’t you think?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Outsourcing decisions are business decisions, nothing to do with ones religion.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Like this white  Jew, you mean?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



So, groups don't work together for their betterment ?

Maybe individualists (Western Europeans) don't, a lot of other people do, however.

Jews were big on helping Jews, and only other Jews build businesses, by giving them money, sharing profits, etc. just to prop up Jewish wealth.

My Polish American father read a book on it, and Independent the Jew admitted to it.

Actually, even my Polish American family had worked together too.
They had a giant piping company in Westchester, County, which covered, and built pipes, and anyone in the family who couldn't get a job back then, would get a job.

Of course, most of my family is dead now, there's almost no one left.

Western Europeans don't seem to understand collectivist team efforts.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Of course they do. It's imposed on them by the government.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I don't think a lot of Jews really think of themselves as American, but as Jews first.

That's important, because it means they're less likely to respect building wealth here.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Scarlett's half Danish.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



A lot of Western Europeans in  America at least want almost no government. LOL


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I have an idea...
Blame the fact that non-Jews don’t help each other on...
JEWS.
You moron.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



What's funny about it?


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Have you noticed how many jewhating threads the pathetic creep posts every day?


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 28, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Astute observation.

If Europe could learn to limit the number or them integrating with her, and encourage _remigration_ once it exposes them to it's mentalities, perhaps the rest of the planet could be civilized in a more peaceful and inexpensive way.

And let's face it, other parts of the world need their demons exercised as well.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Have you noticed how many Polish hating press articles the Jew press posts every day?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Name some.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So, it's not supremacist actions to support Jews over non-Jews?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



What are you talking about?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



There's been literally many 100's of them in the past several weeks

Pick one.

https://news.google.com/news/story/djlpx1WQDYnz5cM54ob7HUezMFFOM?hl=en&ned=us&gl=US


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No. Unless you consider posting news about how Poland is trying to pass laws prohibit discussion of its complicity in genocide to be hate.  

Silly Jew hater


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



It's clearly a form of supremacism to support your own group getting jobs, or businesses over others.

I can't necessarily blame groups for that.

But, Jews are the first in line, to kick, and scream when White Christians have done the same thing.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Shall I laugh, or shall I cry?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I bet you think mentioning Jewish Nazi collaborators is anti-Semitism, right?

Jews have rigged the whole system, where if you don't criticize White Goyim for their crimes against Jews , you're anti-Semitic, but if you do criticize Jews in the same matter for their crimes, it's anti-Semitism.

I don't even know why the dumb, dumb Western Europeans even tolerate this crap.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Can't say I've noticed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Jewish origins Tim Wise is especially big on that, he calls it White privilege, as a form of White supremacy of Whites supporting Whites over non-Whites.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Western Europeans, and Jews will probably be extinct soon, enough anyways, or at least not much of a menace due to Liberalism they have supported for many decades.

The stupid f*cks.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


It’s Biblical, moron.
Convert.
Not that we want an idiot such as yourself.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

The Jew haters can’t stand the success story called Israel.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



If it's Biblical, why do Jews go nuts over White supremacy, or Christian supremacy?

But, when Jews do it, it's Kosher.

Israel is definitely the pinnacle of Jewish supremacy, case, and point proven.

The damn Jews in the media in America are against the U.S.A even building a "Normal Wall" at the Mexican border.

But, "Crickets" over Israel having a "Massive wall" with "Armed Guards" who "Shoot at Gazans" at the Buffer zone with Gaza.

Now, why is that?

If America were to behave like Israel, Jews would be going nuts against America, the equivalent would be America going into Mexico, with settlements, bulldozing Mexican houses, and building a Buffer zone with armed guards shooting at Mexicans approaching the buffer zone.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Why don’t Christians, Muslims and Hindus march through the streets protesting Witr Nazis like yourself?
Do you realize what a weak debator you are?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Observant Jews are for walls.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Give me a clue as to what you are babbling about.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Jews who assimilate are evil.
Jews who don’t assimilate are evil.
NotSober is smarter than everyone.


----------



## fanger (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Why don’t Christians, Muslims and Hindus march through the streets protesting Witr Nazis like yourself?
> Do you realize what a weak debator you are?



And you are a masterdebater


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

fanger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Why don’t Christians, Muslims and Hindus march through the streets protesting Witr Nazis like yourself?
> ...


Yes; and you are yet another loser.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

fanger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Why don’t Christians, Muslims and Hindus march through the streets protesting Witr Nazis like yourself?
> ...



And you are no cunning linguist.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 28, 2018)

fanger said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Why don’t Christians, Muslims and Hindus march through the streets protesting Witr Nazis like yourself?
> ...



Wow. How old are you, again?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Who says I'm a Nazi?
Nazis did a lot of damage to many European cities be it Warsaw, Rotterdam, Guernica, among many others.

I don't support the Nazi Holocaust, either.

But, I think Jews have hijacked being victims of WW2, a lot of people were victims of WW2, not just Jews.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Jews value education.
You’re getting your “education” via cherry picked sites and out of context quotes.
Just like a Nazi.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Nazis killed about 15 million Russian civilians, and about 10 million Russian troops.

Why is this topic so rarely discussed?

Proof that Liberals / Jews have hijacked Academia, and have done a very poor job at Academia.

I've learned about 99% of the stuff I've learned from online, and books.

Why is Academia so lousy, in comparison?

Now-a-days, Academia is only good for skills, not for learning.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Because Stalin, unlike Hitler, was already starving his own people to death.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Jews have clearly hijacked the WW2 narrative.

It was bad that Jews neglected Polish Catholic victims of the Nazis, it's down right ridiculous when Jews have blamed Polish Catholic victims, for the Nazis.

While, it maybe true that a minority of Poles fought with the Nazis, so did a minority of Jews fight  with the Nazis.

But, when the Polish Prime Minister said just that, the Jews started Chimping out.

Yet, Jews can't quite grasp why Polish people despise them?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I can’t grasp why the nationality with the highest IQ in the universe can’t out perform the dumb Joos.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Why do Jews promote Liberalism, and fall victims to that very Liberalism?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



A four year old in the poorest shetl would be started on education; so important was it to the life of the Jewish Community. Kindergarteners would be, and still are, taught Torah.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Are you Jewish?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Why?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Why do the Polish deny reality?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



There we have it folks! The Pollack blaming his family financial downfall on the Jews. No wonder he was taught to hate and use that as an excuse for his Unemployment.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Do you take him seriously?


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I think I love Dupa.  Not much else left for us to laugh at these days. Sure wish he would post here more often.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Who's that?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



No, I don’t take him seriously. He is a pathetic unemployed looser who blames his economic problems on other people.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I presume NotSmart...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



yo always do such an excellent job of taking them to school and owning them.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Applauding yourself again?
Seek help.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



why is it that the apologists in this section always do this in this pic below everytime they are confronted with pesky evidence and facts they cant get around that jews own hollywood?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I guess one has to be real dumb to conquer so many industries.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 28, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE:  Antisemitism on the rise... Fascinating article
> ...



the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century. Just look at our history classes how they lied to us about EVERYTHING.  If the teachers dont tell their students what the book says the way the books say it happened and tell them facts that are omitted in our history classes about that subject,facts that prove the official version to be BS,the school fires them, so much for living in a free country and  believing in critical thinking huh?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


And you have a link from your Neo Nazi site that "Jooos contribute half of the Democrat campaign funding"? 

Seems like we are dealing with a retard.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > RoccoR said:
> ...



You should try it sometime.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 28, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Antisemitism on the rise... Fascinating article
> ※→  SobieskiSavedEurope, _et al,_
> 
> Abrahamic Religious strife → pinned on the geopolitical and military confrontations → together with the → effects of constantly shifting hegemonic  influences affecting the Regional Community → were one of the major contribution factors to the regional instability.
> ...


Correct, despite being knocked down many times in history, they rolled up their sleeves and got right back into it, through hard work, family values, education, ethics, and morals.  In fact it can be argued that all the times they got knocked down made them even stronger and honed their survival skills.  

*The Indestructible Jews*

*The Indestructible Jews*
*From the author of Jews, God, and History, this amazing journey through thousands of years explores the survival of Judaism in the face of countless threats and challenges.*

A compelling and readable account of the four thousand year history of a people that spans the globe and transcends the ages. From the ancient and simple faith of a small tribe to a global religion with adherents in every nation, the path of the Jews is traced through countless expulsions and migrations, the great tragedy of the Holocaust, and the joy of founding a homeland in Israel. Putting the struggle of a persecuted people into perspective, Max Dimont asks whether the tragic sufferings of the Jews have actually been the key to their survival, as other nations and races vanished into obscurity. Here is a book for Jews and non-Jews to enjoy, evoking a proud heritage while offering a hopeful vision of the future.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Interesting yes, historical yes, but extremely boring.  It's the boonies of Spain. Barcelona I liked the most.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Wow, there are Jews, even in Mexico!  Holy Shiite Batman, who woulda thunk it!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And the Jews were the only ones that "outsourced jobs" not all the electronic manufacturers car manufacturers, clothing manufacturers, etc.  it's alway the Joooooos!  ha ha ha.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.
> 
> Antisemitism: how the origins of history’s oldest hatred still hold sway today



A revisionist douche bag Muslim like you demonstrates the rise in antisemitism.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Roudy (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Racist, bigotted, ignorant morons like you. 

Do I get a prize for having the right answer?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 28, 2018)

GHook93 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the issue, historically, is a far more revealing way rather than the 'modern' hatred we see today.
> ...


I dont see anything revisionist in his article...do you?  Or did you not even bother to read it?


----------



## fanger (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> A four year old in the poorest shetl would be started on education; so important was it to the life of the Jewish Community. Kindergarteners would be, and still are, taught Torah.


Kindergarten is a German invention Friedrich Fröbel - Wikipedia


----------



## Coyote (Feb 28, 2018)

*Lets get back on topic please.*


----------



## Roudy (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


To be honest, this whole concept of "Jews taking care of each other" to a greater extent that other communities do is another of those myths.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

fanger said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > A four year old in the poorest shetl would be started on education; so important was it to the life of the Jewish Community. Kindergarteners would be, and still are, taught Torah.
> ...



Thanks for telling me. Not  everybody knows that.


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



funny... Donald's clothing lines were all outsourced. is he a jew, too? the jew hater is funny, no?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 28, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


They are people and individuals like any other group.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


There are no whites or Christians mentioned in the Old Testmanet, idiot.


----------



## Humanity (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



What's with the Western European hatred?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 28, 2018)

Who here actually read the OP article?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Because Jews, like Blacks have traditionally been Democrats.  But that is changing and there are great number that are now conservatives.  Your ignorance knows no bounds.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


A Muslim Ram fan and Polak Nazi fan can bond beautifully with each other over their shared hatred of Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 28, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Who here actually read the OP article?


I did, I think it is a biased Leftwing article that doesn't properly answer it's own question:

"The seemingly endless conflicts in the Middle East have made the problem worse as they spawn divisive domestic politics in the West. But can the advance of antisemitism be attributed to the rise of right-wing populism or the influence of Islamic fundamentalism?"

It recites the well known history of antisemtism, but does not point to any reasons or evidence  for its rise, and tries to blame it on the election of Trump, while tiptoeing around the effects of the millions of Muslim migrants into Western Europe.


----------



## Humanity (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



How can Jews hijack being victims when, as you even admit, they were victims?

Many suffered in WW2, including Germans. I haven't ever seen any narrative stating that Jews were the ONLY victims!?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The ONLY victims? Are you saying the Germans went to the gas chambers?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Jews didn't just suffer. They were exterminated, methodically and in a factory manner.


----------



## Humanity (Feb 28, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



There is no doubting that Spain's 2nd city is a great place to hang out. I am not sure that I would call Seville, Cadiz, Jerez, Granada, for example, "boring"... Compared to a large city like Barcelona maybe. I guess it depends what you are looking for.


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



polish pretending he isn't a polish anti-semite


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



yes, but Barcelona is wonderful


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



he's never owned anyone dum dum

in fact, he gets humiliated every time he posts. is there something wrong with you?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And not doing a very good job of it.
It’s a good thing he’s *smart*!


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I guess you haven’t kept up with La Brainless’s postings.


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



I might have chosen a different adjective. lol


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



doesn't seem there's a particularly good reason to.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I’ve haven’t seen La Brainless naked.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



He doesn't even know what's going on tonight.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Ram Fan makes Alex Jones look calm.


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



that's some scary stuff there


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I posted a link.


----------



## jillian (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



don't make me need to wash my brain.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I almost busted a gut on that one!


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Yeah, and Barcelona has an Islamic terror attack to increase the tourist trade.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2018)

jillian said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Put it in the dryer this time.


----------



## Humanity (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Well, my response was to someone else suggesting that Jews somehow hijacked being victims.

However, are you saying that Germans DIDN'T go to gas chambers? Would suggest you go check out some historical facts my friend.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Hitler’s platform was “Kill the Jews!”.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



No comment.


----------



## Humanity (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Talk about deflection...

Did Germans go to the gas chambers?


----------



## Humanity (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Quite!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


As ever.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Germans who were physically or mentally handicapped, or who were gay, or political dissidents, or J Witnesses were sent to concentration camps as well.  As were many Gypsies or Russian POW's or Poles for various reasons.  But Hitler had a fanatical hatred against the Jews.  He wrote of it in Mein Kampf and spoke about it constantly.  The Jews were hunted and rooted out more viciously than any of his other victims.  Plus, since we are such a small nation, there is hardly a Jewish family that wasn't affected, as mine was.  The Holocaust started with Krystallnacht-- a pogrom which affected only the Jews.  The infamous Nuremburg Laws were directed only against the Jews.  But what started with the "Jewish problem" swept up the entire world in its destructive path.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Resistors.
It is relevant because “Kill the Jews” enabled Hitler to take over the government.
Or are you that stupid when it comes to cause/effect?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 28, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Historically, antisemitism has been understated. I think if people knew the whole story they would shut up about the victim nonsense.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Who's the victim?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

More 'victims'.


----------



## fanger (Feb 28, 2018)

The *Cave of the Patriarchs massacre*, also known as the *Ibrahimi Mosque massacre* or *Hebron massacre*,[1] was a shooting massacre carried out by American-Israeli Baruch Goldstein, also a member of the far-right Israeli Kach movement. On February 25, 1994, Goldstein opened fire on a large number of Palestinian Muslims who had gathered to pray inside the Ibrahimi Mosque at the Cave of the Patriarchs compound in Hebron, West Bank. It took place on February 25, 1994, during the overlapping religious holidays of both Jewish Purim and Muslim Ramadan.[2] The attack left 29 people dead, several as young as twelve, and 125 wounded.[3] Goldstein was overpowered, disarmed and then beaten to death by survivors.

Cave of the Patriarchs massacre - Wikipedia


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

fanger said:


> The *Cave of the Patriarchs massacre*, also known as the *Ibrahimi Mosque massacre* or *Hebron massacre*,[1] was a shooting massacre carried out by American-Israeli Baruch Goldstein, also a member of the far-right Israeli Kach movement. On February 25, 1994, Goldstein opened fire on a large number of Palestinian Muslims who had gathered to pray inside the Ibrahimi Mosque at the Cave of the Patriarchs compound in Hebron, West Bank. It took place on February 25, 1994, during the overlapping religious holidays of both Jewish Purim and Muslim Ramadan.[2] The attack left 29 people dead, several as young as twelve, and 125 wounded.[3] Goldstein was overpowered, disarmed and then beaten to death by survivors.
> 
> Cave of the Patriarchs massacre - Wikipedia


Muslims...1,000,000 acts of terrorism.
Jews...5 acts of terrorism.
Remedial math a familiar concept?


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

fanger said:


> The *Cave of the Patriarchs massacre*, also known as the *Ibrahimi Mosque massacre* or *Hebron massacre*,[1] was a shooting massacre carried out by American-Israeli Baruch Goldstein, also a member of the far-right Israeli Kach movement. On February 25, 1994, Goldstein opened fire on a large number of Palestinian Muslims who had gathered to pray inside the Ibrahimi Mosque at the Cave of the Patriarchs compound in Hebron, West Bank. It took place on February 25, 1994, during the overlapping religious holidays of both Jewish Purim and Muslim Ramadan.[2] The attack left 29 people dead, several as young as twelve, and 125 wounded.[3] Goldstein was overpowered, disarmed and then beaten to death by survivors.
> 
> Cave of the Patriarchs massacre - Wikipedia


----------



## Humanity (Feb 28, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...





ForeverYoung436 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Sadly I am fully aware of the details of WWII and the concentrations camps.

However, putting aside ones own beliefs and prejudices, for someone to suggest that Germans were not sent to the gas chambers is beyond naive, no matter what the reasons!


----------



## Humanity (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



"Resistors"?

And you ask me if I am stupid! hahaha

How about you toddle off and learn some WWII history and come back for a proper conversation when you are aware of the facts dummy!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 28, 2018)

impuretrash said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


*A Word From the Sponsor*

Static ruling classes can always find a group to blame for their own decadent deeds.  They have the power and influence to make coverup false allegations stick.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Death camps. Not concentration camps. There's a difference.

Even Stalin's gulags were not set up for  the  primary function to be extermination.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


The Grand Mufti of Palestine had input on the final solution. Historical fact.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


*Growing Up Groveling*

Jewish parents encourage self-assertion, while Gentile parents encourage submission to the hereditary plutocratic regime.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Feb 28, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> The Jew haters can’t stand the success story called Israel.


*Daniel Boonestein*

It's just like America used to be.  A people excluded and despised by birth-class snobbery turning the savages' wasteland into a prosperous and stable nation.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Your Jew hating slant always misleads you.
Hitler sold his Reich by selling dead Jews.
If he ran on a Totalitarian Platform he never would have become powerful.
Now grow up.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 28, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


One of the many reasons they do not turn to drink and drugs, and some reasons gentiles do.


----------



## fanger (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

fanger said:


>


One Jew vs 600,000,000 Muslims that believe in Jihad.
Thanks!
Plus we all know how much Muslims love Christians.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 28, 2018)

fanger said:


>


These 2 jerks are jerks.
Notice how neither calls for violence.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Feb 28, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Which was obviously before May 14, 1948


----------



## Shusha (Feb 28, 2018)

Example of the pervasiveness of the idea of "Jew" which is still readily apparent in our world:

_Jews have “a completely different system of values, a different concept of truth,” Zielinski said. “For us, the truth corresponds to facts. For the Jew, truth means something that conforms to his understanding of what’s beneficial._

Jew as immutably different.  Jew as deceitful.  Jew as alien.  Jew as manipulative.  Jew as morally lacking.  Jew as self-serving.

Polish priest says on public tv


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Shusha said:


> Example of the pervasiveness of the idea of "Jew" which is still readily apparent in our world:
> 
> _Jews have “a completely different system of values, a different concept of truth,” Zielinski said. “For us, the truth corresponds to facts. For the Jew, truth means something that conforms to his understanding of what’s beneficial._
> 
> ...



D'you think he knows any?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Mar 1, 2018)

Shusha said:


> Example of the pervasiveness of the idea of "Jew" which is still readily apparent in our world:
> 
> _Jews have “a completely different system of values, a different concept of truth,” Zielinski said. “For us, the truth corresponds to facts. For the Jew, truth means something that conforms to his understanding of what’s beneficial._
> 
> ...



Typical Goyim Pollack


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Barcelona to me was a very uniquely Spanish and full of life. I loved the wide streets, the hustle and bustle, the history, and the outdoor restaurants. Very Mediterranean. Madrid, was meh another modern European city, like Paris or Rome, so nothing special or original.  Not that Madrid came anywhere close to a Rome.  Seville was yes, very interesting and you felt the passage of time and the effects of the different cultures that came and went, especially the blend of Islam and Catholicism and the mosques that later became churches  But there was nothing else.  Pretty much dead if not for some great restaurants. I found Spain a little lagging behind the Italians and British in the efficiency of their hospitality industry and how they handled tourists.  

I did visit all the ancient cities that Jews used to live before the inquisition and crusades and found it very fascinating and breathtaking. One museum clearly documented how escaping Jews went across Europe and many went east and settled in Israel.  More proof that today's Israeli Jews are simply Jews who made it back to their ancient homeland.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Have you ever seen churches turned into mosques? Minarets sticking out of gothic towers. Most odd.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...





ForeverYoung436 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


If you wanna get technical, German Jooos and other undesirables were indeed killed in the gas chambers...but they weren't considered "Germans" by the Nazis, since they were not racially or genetically "pure". Even the Jews who were allowed to escape to Israel / British mandate of Palestine were stripped of their citizenship and ALL their assets confiscated by the Nazis.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Yes, the Muslims copied from the Christians, and the Christians from the Muslims, including cultural blending.  You will see some of the most beautiful churches and castles with Arabic writing and artwork. I always hire a private tour guide when I visit historical sites and museums, and let them take me around and explain all the minute historical details.  It's definitely worth it if you can afford it.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



No wonder Hitler could afford to fund his war machine. A most lucrative and audacious heist.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Actually, both of you are wrong! Ha ha ha.  Live and learn, live and learn...

*resistor* is a passive two-terminal electrical component that implements electrical resistance as a circuit element. In electronic circuits, resistors are used to reduce current flow, adjust signal levels, to divide voltages, bias active elements, and terminate transmission lines, among other uses. High-power resistors that can dissipate many watts of electrical power as heat, may be used as part of motor controls, in power distribution systems, or as test loads for generators. Fixed resistors have resistances that only change slightly with temperature, time or operating voltage. Variable resistors can be used to adjust circuit elements (such as a volume control or a lamp dimmer), or as sensing devices for heat, light, humidity, force, or chemical activity.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I've been around the Alhambra.

But the Islamification of those churches in Northern Cyprus, I found to be disturbing.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yes, and when in Seville I saw many Muslim and Arab tourists, who were probably as equally disturbed to find their historic mosques turned into Churches. LOL


----------



## Shusha (Mar 1, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > Example of the pervasiveness of the idea of "Jew" which is still readily apparent in our world:
> ...




Nope.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Shusha said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



That's usually the case.

It's a perverted fantasy. Holocaust porn.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Anti-Israel activists love to claim they are being persecuted and silenced on social media. The truth is something else entirely.




Cry-bullies: Social Media in the Age of BS
The claim by Israel haters of unfair persecution is an easily debunked assertion when one looks at the facts.
ISRAELLYCOOL.COM


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Death camps. Not concentration camps. There's a difference.



Interesting... Please explain


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Rather than continuing your mantra how about dealing with the question?

"Resistors"? What does that mean?


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I guess you missed the irony in my response! LOL

You will notice the quotation marks in my reply!!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Death camps. Not concentration camps. There's a difference.
> ...



As if you didn't know: 

Concentration camps vs. extermination centers


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



LOL....

Your link is somewhat confused...

"Nazi German concentration camps, *the biggest of which was Auschwitz"
*
"The main difference between concentration camps, where prisoners of various nationalities were incarcerated, and extermination centers (*Auschwitz*, Treblinka, Sobibor, Belzec, Kulmhof, Majdanek)"


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Are you getting off on this, or something?

I could offer you bondage, as an alternative.


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Barcelona to me was a very uniquely Spanish



Don't tell the Catalans that! LOL


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



"getting off"?

Thanks for the offer but you and me in some kind of weird S&M union doesn't really do it for me. Now, if you were offering me a similar union with Gal Gadot-Varsano then I would be very interested!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Only trying to help you with your dilemma.


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



No dilemma here...

Though my proving you wrong must hurt you somewhat.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...




I've got past all that.

But I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


You constantly omit context from your history.
Nothing to see here.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I think he should visit Munich, where they organise Third Reich walking tours, and day trips to Dachau.

He'd love it!


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Humanity always equates the agressors with the attacked.
Bleeding heart.


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You constantly omit answering questions and choose to deflect... It must be tough being you!


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Done it!

Fascinating historical walk.

You should try broadening your outlook on history and life too. You will discover that not everything is you perceive!


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Here’s your history...
Arabs attack.
Arabs get defeated.
It’s Israel’s fault Arabs got hurt and killled.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Even you? 

I thought you were a bunch of pixels.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Oh come on now, 99% of the time WW2 victims are spoken of it's Jews.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



WW2 was one thing, the Holocaust another. A unique event.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 1, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So, now the Jpost or Jerusalem Post is a Neo-Nazi site?

US Jews contribute half of all donations to the Democratic party


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Unlike you, Jews have careers.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 1, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



About 8% of WW2 victims were Jews.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And 99% of Hitler’s platform was “Kill the Jews”.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So, you have a career, which is why you spend all odd hours of the day, and night here since I've known you for the past 10 months?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



A lot more Russians were killed than Jews in WW2.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I have a career and I’m *that* good at what I do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



It's nearly 11 AM, most people work now, what kind of career is that?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Many of those Russians were Jews.
How often did Hitler give a “Kill the Russians” speech?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You into number crunching now?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Computer Systems Analyst.
Unit and System testing ensures my software isn’t as flawed as Microsoft’s.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



There were over 25 million Russians killed in WW2, more than half of them civilians.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What does that have to do with Hitler’s platform?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



And even when he was losing the War, he ramped up the Jew killing. 

With an obsessional ferocity.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Never heard of Generplan Ost?

Never heard of Slavs referred to as Untermensch in Mein Kampf?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I read the 1st 3 and last 3 chapters and 99% was “Kill the Jews!”
Don’t try to bullshit me with your cherry picked “facts”.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Mein Kampf. Even more boring than the sayings of Mao.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Chapter 3 is unreadable.
Adolf’s father literally beat his brains out.


----------



## jillian (Mar 1, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



there were 11 million people murdered by Nazis, six million of whom were jews. The only difference between the other groups and the jews is that the other groups weren't virtually extinguished. But yes, the other groups were only targeted if they were gay, dissidents, or gypsies.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 1, 2018)

jillian said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...




That's true, but if you count all the soldiers and partisan groups from around the world, and all the civilians killed in bombing raids, the full tag would be 50 million--the largest killing spree in history.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Set out to exterminate the Jews and all hell breaks loose.


----------



## fanger (Mar 1, 2018)

I noticed that these people are quite saturated with bigotry and harbor a very high degree of real fascism. For example, most of these people wouldn’t accept the principle of simple human equality.  Moreover, I noticed that they tend to be quite abusive in their discourse as they routinely and heavily used name-calling and personal ad hominem attacks instead of logical argumentation and debate.
They profusely used strong epithets like “Nazi” to describe and malign critics of Israel and its policies.

THE OCTOPUS OF FASCISM


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

fanger said:


> I noticed that these people are quite saturated with bigotry and harbor a very high degree of real fascism. For example, most of these people wouldn’t accept the principle of simple human equality.  Moreover, I noticed that they tend to be quite abusive in their discourse as they routinely and heavily used name-calling and personal ad hominem attacks instead of logical argumentation and debate.
> They profusely used strong epithets like “Nazi” to describe and malign critics of Israel and its policies.
> 
> THE OCTOPUS OF FASCISM



How uninteresting.


----------



## fanger (Mar 1, 2018)

I don’t know how many years from now the Israeli government would  appoint an inquiry commission to look into the reasons that made the Israeli society succumb to the Octopus of fascism. But it would  probably be too late by then, as too much tears and blood would have been already shed.
THE OCTOPUS OF FASCISM


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

fanger said:


> I noticed that these people are quite saturated with bigotry and harbor a very high degree of real fascism. For example, most of these people wouldn’t accept the principle of simple human equality.  Moreover, I noticed that they tend to be quite abusive in their discourse as they routinely and heavily used name-calling and personal ad hominem attacks instead of logical argumentation and debate.
> They profusely used strong epithets like “Nazi” to describe and malign critics of Israel and its policies.
> 
> THE OCTOPUS OF FASCISM


No two humans or groups of humans are equal.
Now define equal.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 1, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


*Time to Quit Whining and Start Making Wine*

Escapism is cowardice.  There are ways for the Goy boytoys to productively rebel against their own elite and crush them like grapes.


----------



## jillian (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



every jewish holiday:

they tried to kill us
they failed
let's eat


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 1, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


*The Newspeak Word Wizards Have Made All the Wrong Changes*

True, but a more logical grammar would use the -or suffix to refer to persons and the -er suffix to refer to inanimate objects.


----------



## jillian (Mar 1, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



that's because they're supposed to obey whomever the "representative' is of their church. they see them as intermediaries.

my favorite story about jews is this:

a group of rabbis were having an argument about the meaning of a particular phrase in the Talmud. G-d sees them arguing and decides to join them, saying, "I can tell you what I meant by that". At this point, the eldest rabbi turns to G-d and says, "No thank you, G-d. You gave it to us. It is now up to us to say what it means".


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t know how many years from now the Israeli government would  appoint an inquiry commission to look into the reasons that made the Israeli society succumb to the Octopus of fascism. But it would  probably be too late by then, as too much tears and blood would have been already shed.
> ...



The millionaire baker with a bread store in the centre of Jaffa was an Arab. How apartheid is that?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 1, 2018)

Reducing an entire people to a label makes it easier to justify atrocities in the name of racial or ethnic "survival".  That is what antisemitism does.  And other forms of group hate.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Barcelona to me was a very uniquely Spanish
> ...


Which is why they want to be seperated.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And you forgot to mention the title, dipweed, which basically repeats what I said before.. Jews have traditionally been Democrats but as we can see they're starting to make a significant impact on the Republican Party as well:

*Jewish donors give 25% of the Republican National Convention’s cash.*

A new study argues that the large majority of American Jews have a deep-seated notion that being Jewish is inextricably bound to being liberal.

That idea took hold after the large waves of Jewish immigration to the US in the late 19th century, according to the study’s author, American history professor Gil Troy.

American Jewish liberalism and association with the Democratic party is showing no signs of abatement, despite many predictions to the contrary since Ronald Reagan’s presidency, according to Troy’s research, which is being published by the Ruderman Family Foundation's Program for American Jewish Studies at the University of Haifa.


----------



## undertherqadar (Mar 1, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> Jewish parents encourage self-assertion


And i will add, the importance of education


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Dipweed. That's a good one. lol


----------



## undertherqadar (Mar 1, 2018)

Something else also interesting


Hitler's American Model

and further reading 

Nazi Racial Science — United States Holocaust Memorial Museum

What America Taught the Nazis


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2018)

jillian said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


LOL. Sounds like a Mel Brooks skit:


----------



## jillian (Mar 1, 2018)

Roudy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...



It was actually a story my late rabbi told us.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

undertherqadar said:


> Something else also interesting
> 
> 
> Hitler's American Model
> ...



Can't wait to take it to bed with me tonight.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Reducing an entire people to a label makes it easier to justify atrocities in the name of racial or ethnic "survival".  That is what antisemitism does.  And other forms of group hate.


Islam is group hate. It teaches to hate all non-Muslims.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2018)

jillian said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


He was a wise man who touched on a common theme in the OT, the push and pull with God. Even the New Testament is about Jesus' back and forth with God.  

*Jacob wrestling with the angel* is an episode from Genesis (32:22-32; also referenced in Hosea 12:4). The account includes the renaming of Jacob as _Israel_ (etymologized as "contends-with-God"). The "angel" in question is referred to as "man" (אִישׁ) in Genesis, while Hosea references an "angel" (מַלְאָךְ), but the episode is also often referenced as Jacob's "wrestling with God".[1]

In the Genesis narrative, Jacob spent the night alone on a riverside during his journey back to Canaan. He encounters a "man" who proceeds to wrestle with him until daybreak. In the end, Jacob is given the name "Israel" and blessed, while the "man" refuses to give his own name. Jacob then names the place where they wrestled _Penuel_ (פְּנוּאֵל "face of God" or "facing God"[2]).


----------



## jillian (Mar 1, 2018)

Roudy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



true... questioning, challenging ... forms the basis of our religious analysis. that's why the way we study Talmud became the basis for the socratic method -- learning through questions and challenges.

personally I think it's a way healthier way to think. it also explains why jews are natural students. it's pretty much what we're trained for.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Islam is group hate. It teaches to hate all non-Muslims. And for you Coyote before I hear the usual. Read this carefully.
*Proof of what Islam teaches or what the Quran says is not based on what the majority of Muslims choose to do*.


----------



## RoccoR (Mar 1, 2018)

Antisemitism on the rise... Fascinating article
※→  Lastamender,  _et al,_

I would not go so far as to say this.



Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Reducing an entire people to a label makes it easier to justify atrocities in the name of racial or ethnic "survival".  That is what antisemitism does.  And other forms of group hate.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

While it is true that there are are clusters within the set of Muslims; ⇒ not all Muslims _(followers thereof)_ promote further hatred or violence towards members of other religions _("non-Muslims" or any other religious following → including the Hebrew factions)_.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2018)

jillian said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


The strongest, most dedicated followers are always those who first question and have doubts. Including Abraham, Moses, and Thomas and Paul in the New Testament.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

RoccoR said:


> Antisemitism on the rise... Fascinating article
> ※→  Lastamender,  _et al,_
> 
> I would not go so far as to say this.
> ...


Please look at my next post. Do you agree with the bold text?


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Still incapable of answering the question I see... I won't ask again just in case you hurt yourself!


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Is that Jews fault?


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



11 million quoted can't be true then!


----------



## jillian (Mar 1, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



that is distinct from the holocaust where civilians were rounded up ...

why would you distort the issue that way?


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Which doesn't make them Spanish! lol


----------



## jillian (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


except that germans kept great records. sucks being you


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Reducing an entire people to a label makes it easier to justify atrocities in the name of racial or ethnic "survival".  That is what antisemitism does.  And other forms of group hate.
> ...



wrong!


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

jillian said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



So, let me get this straight... You are telling us that 11 million people died in WWII?

Even when your error has already been pointed out to you you still believe?

Wow, that is a real special kind of stupid!


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Islam is group hate. It teaches to hate all non-Muslims. And for you Coyote before I hear the usual. Read this carefully.
> *Proof of what Islam teaches or what the Quran says is not based on what the majority of Muslims choose to do*.



wrong!


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


 


> *The Quran Dehumanizes Non-Muslims
> and Says that They are Vile Animals*
> The Ayatollah Khomeini, who dedicated his entire life to studying Islam, said that non-Muslims  rank somewhere between "feces" and the "sweat of a camel that has consumed impure food."  Small wonder.  The Quran dehumanizes non-Muslims, describing them as “animals” and beasts:_ Those who disbelieve from among the People of the Book and among the Polytheists, will be in Hell-Fire, to dwell therein (for aye). They are * the worst of creatures*._ (98:6)
> _ Surely *the vilest of animals* in Allah's sight are those who disbelieve, then they would not believe._ (8:55)
> ...



Get yourself a Koran and start reading, and get back to me.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




11 or 12 million civilians killed in inhuman ways=Holocaust.  Soldiers and civilians dead from bombings or war-related deaths=38 million.  There, I broke it up for you.  Understand now?  Did you really have to be spoonfed?


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

jillian said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



thats one butt hurt post right there!


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



read it...

i love it when your type comes in with this stuff! It's hilarious!


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Islam is group hate. It teaches to hate all non-Muslims. And for you Coyote before I hear the usual. Read this carefully.
> ...


How is that wrong Muhammad said Islam was complete and un-changable. What Muhammad says goes. Muslims have 0 say on what the doctrine and literature says. 

This is over. Nothing you can say will ever disprove that.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


My type? What about you with your support of terrorists? Free Palestine? There is no such thing.

Next you can tell me what those verses I quoted mean. Should I wait?


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...



Thanks, but here is the exact comment I responded to...

"there were 11 million people murdered by Nazis, six million of whom were jews."

Does it mention "inhumane ways"? Nope
Does it mention "Holocaust"? Nope

Seems that there was some serious information missing in that post, I think even you were looking for it!


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Answer a question you don’t understand?
It seems I’m far from being the only person here who  holds you to be a naive fool.


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Just to deal with a couple of things...

I don't support terrorism of any kind
Palestine does exist, you just haven't looked hard enough!


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity thinks his smileys make him *smart*!


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



That's the winner right there...

Still unable to answer the question and I am a fool? 

Try backing up some of the BS sometimes if you are such a clever chap!


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Your sole concern is the result, not the cause.
That makes you a bleeding heart moron.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Now read the edit and answer my question.


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity thinks his smileys make him *smart*!



A damn sight smarter than someone who cannot answer questions!


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


You know I meant resisters.
The original was too funny to change.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity thinks his smileys make him *smart*!
> ...


You have one to answer.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity thinks his smileys make him *smart*!
> ...


Uh...no.
It must kill you that Israel is here to stay.


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Read the edit? What edit?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity thinks his smileys make him *smart*!
> ...



Try asking some.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


This one.
My type? What about you with your support of terrorists? Free Palestine? There is no such thing.

Next you can tell me what those verses I quoted mean. Should I wait?

Got it?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...




Also, you can't say all 50 million ppl killed in WW2 were done in by the Nazis.  Were the Americans killed in Pearl Harbor or the Japanese killed in Hiroshima, done in by the Nazis?  No.  So 11 or 12 million ppl were killed by the Nazis in the Holocaust.  50 million soldiers killed in action or civilians killed in bombing raids died in WW2, a war set off by the Nazis and their allies.  Crystal clear now.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Poor Arabs...1 billion jerk offs that Humanity cries for.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


German and Russian troops froze to death.


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Well, let's deal with the facts...

Uh... Yes... Still no answer so that a lose for you!

If you bothered to read some of my previous posts you would see that I am happy that Israel exists and that there is a Jewish homeland!

Trouble is, you are worse than the Muslims you constantly accuse of terrorism.... You cannot, dare not, educate yourself in case you learn something that doesn't agree with your prejudices!


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Europe’s demons love Muslims.

Europe’s demons allowed Muslims to rape thousands of white women and then pushed to throw their fathers in jail for attempting to speak up about it.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Maybe if Europeans had a homeland there would be less anti-Semitism....


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 1, 2018)

jillian said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


LOL

Rich rich historical illiteracy on display.

Only idiots like you say such stupid shit.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


I have been following you for at least 2 years and 99% of your posts bitch about Israel abusing Arabs.
You’re a bullshit artist who’s not even concious of his own content.


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


You idiots believe everything you are told about Islam, don’t you?

None of you even knew what Islam was until 9/11.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Jews are hated...
Observant
Assimilated


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Anti-Christian, anti-white bullshit.


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

jillian said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...





Lastamender said:


> My type? What about you with your support of terrorists? Free Palestine? There is no such thing.



That's a joke right?

I answered you!

If you ask a question at least read the answer given!


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Liberalism isn’t pretty.


----------



## jillian (Mar 1, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



so says the uneducated little boy.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


We will try this again. The verses I quoted from Islamic holy literature, following me?, what do they say?


----------



## undertherqadar (Mar 1, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > ForeverYoung436 said:
> ...


Over 20 million soviet citizens killed

World War II casualties of the Soviet Union - Wikipedia


----------



## Humanity (Mar 1, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> We will try this again. The verses I quoted from Islamic holy literature, following me, what do they say?



You didn't quote Islamic holy literature!

You quoted a badly translated interpretation of Islamic holy literature!

Next?


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > We will try this again. The verses I quoted from Islamic holy literature, following me, what do they say?
> ...


Yes, I did quote Islamic holy literature. Give us the correct translation then. Should I wait?


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Looks like the OP abandoned his own thread, or is learning Arabic.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 1, 2018)

The Shoah needs to be understood as an anti-semitic event outside of the context of WWII.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 1, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Looks like the OP abandoned his own thread, or is learning Arabic.


It’s hilarious how many islamopologists use the translation excuse when the vast majority of Muslims do not speak or read Arabic. Lol.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Which is what I said.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 1, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the OP abandoned his own thread, or is learning Arabic.
> ...




But don't all Muslims have to know some level of Arabic even if they speak another language (if they are religious)?  The Quran is written in Arabic.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Reducing an entire people to a label makes it easier to justify atrocities in the name of racial or ethnic "survival".  That is what antisemitism does.  And other forms of group hate.
> ...


Coyote is here again with her funny. It is not funny Islam teaches hate and intimidates losers and cowards or both.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Islam is group hate. It teaches to hate all non-Muslims. And for you Coyote before I hear the usual. Read this carefully.
> *Proof of what Islam teaches or what the Quran says is not based on what the majority of Muslims choose to do*.


Another post that is true not funny. Tell us Coyote what is untrue or funny in the bold text?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 1, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



It is just another version of our Polish friend.  Same pattern. 

Reduce them to labels and memes.
Take away their history...deny them any historical connection to the places they live.
Take away their identity as a people.  Call them European invaders.
Take away their names.
Take away their lives.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Nope , it is you denying cold hard facts from the religion itself and the actions of those inspired by those facts.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 1, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Your type is easy.

Reduce people to labels and memes.
Deny them their history.
Take away their identity as a people. 
Strip them of their humanity.

Then it is easy to take away their lives and not care. They have no names.

One of the most important things Holocaust historians and the Jewish people did was to record the names of those who died.  So they would not be forgotten.  And we would not forget that they were people.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Answer post #387. Your usual bullshit does not work on me.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 1, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Care to enlighten us on the great humanity of the Catholic nations of that era?  How great they treated Jews and other non Catholics?  I will wait.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 1, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Answer post #387. Your usual bullshit does not work on me.



Sorry dude but you aren’t the boss of me.  

Your constant attempts to drag yet another thread off topic are like the clamoring of a needy child for attention.

The topic, in case you forgot is antisemitism and it’s long history and resurgence in Europe.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 1, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


It’s probably like knowing Latin


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Answer post #387. Your usual bullshit does not work on me.
> ...



Part of the rise in antisemitism is due to Muslims in Europe. That makes them part of the topic. Anything else?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 1, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


That isn’t what you are discussing though is it?  You are stamping your feet and insisting that posters answer your questions about the Quran. Just like you do in every thread you are in that can somehow be connected to Islam.

Now read the OP and see if you can actually contribute to the discussion instead of trotting out your worn out canards.

Why is antisemitism raising its ugly head again?  Sure Muslim migrants have a part in it.  But the skinheads aren’t Muslim....


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Worn out canards  from you? Now that is funny.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


The difference is that NotSober reduces every non-Polish nation whereas many of us are focused on Islam.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 1, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Google "do most Muslims speak Arabic"


----------



## ptbw forever (Mar 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Exactly what is happening to indigenous Europeans.....

Exactly what those of your ilk are doing to them as well.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 1, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I don’t think so as so many Muslims do not understand Arabic and so many rely on imams to tell them what the Quran says, a little like when Latin was the language of the Church, and a significant number of Muslims are actually  illiterate.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 1, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Even Merkel has had to admit that they have imported rampant antisemitism along with their Muslim immigrants:

*Germany could deport antisemitic migrants under new laws*
Legislation expected to be announced before Holocaust memorial day


...*In December, a study commissioned by the American Jewish Committee's Ramer Institute for German-Jewish Relations in Berlin found that antisemitic among Muslim refugees was "rampant" and required urgent attention. ...*

Ryan Butcher
@ryanjohnbutcher
Sunday 7 January 2018 17:59 GMT
Germany's ruling parties are beefing up legislation to make it easier to deport antisemitic migrants.

The draft bill being proposed by Chancellor Angela Merkel's CDU-CSU conservative alliance calls for the "absolute acceptance of Jewish life" to be considered a "benchmark" for migrants integrating into society.

It also stipulates that "those who refuse Jewish life in Germany or question the right of existence of Israel cannot have a place in our country", according to _Die Welt_.

Stephan Harbarth, deputy chairman of the CDU-CSU parliamentary group,said: "We must resolutely oppose the antisemitic of migrants with an Arab background and from African countries."

New laws could make it easier for Germany to deport antisemitic migrants

It is the same elsewhere in Europe where large numbers of these ‘refugees’ have been admitted.


----------



## Tilly (Mar 1, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Exactly it’s what they do anywhere when they reach appreciable numbers. The history and culture of the vanquished are referred to as ‘the dark age’ of ignorance and are systematically destroyed, whilst the people are murdered unless they accept complete dehumanisation and dhimmi status.


----------



## fanger (Mar 2, 2018)

*Fake Anti-Semitism*

*Dual US-Israeli citizen Michael Kadar indicted for anti-Semitic hate crimes
Fake Anti-Semitism: Dual US-Israeli citizen Michael Kadar indicted for anti-Semitic hate crimes – InvestmentWatch

Meanwhile 
*


----------



## Mindful (Mar 2, 2018)

Jews have always been regarded as a significant “other”.  Despite constant research, I have not yet found the defining moment when the anti semitic sickness began.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Jews have always been regarded as a significant “other”.  Despite constant research, I have not yet found the defining moment when the anti semitic sickness began.


When Isaac’s well were stopped up by the citizens of Gerar.


----------



## Humanity (Mar 2, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Wow, short memory or just selective?

Let me pick out the two important words from your comment "Barcelona" and "Spanish"


----------



## Humanity (Mar 2, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Looks like the OP abandoned his own thread, or is learning Arabic.



No not abandoned...

I have a life outside of the internet. I was spending time with my Jewish and Muslim friends!

You should try it some time!


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the OP abandoned his own thread, or is learning Arabic.
> ...


Self-hating Jewish friends...good for *you*.


----------



## Humanity (Mar 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the OP abandoned his own thread, or is learning Arabic.
> ...



Wow, do you ever need to go and get an education!!

The vast majority DO speak AND read Arabic!

Go and check out how difficult it is to translate Arabic into English. Also, though you probably aren't aware, MOST languages do not translate exactly into English and replacement words need to be used for English speakers!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



And look where that got them, in Nazi Germany.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I Googled it last night and they don’t.
To be fair, most Jews don’t know Hebrew well enough to study Torah without a commentary.


----------



## Humanity (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Do you know how dumb you sound when you throw out this shit?

You know my Jewish friends do you? You know, the ones who are headed off to Israel in a few weeks for the annual pilgrimage? 

You schmuck!


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Based on *your* Jew hated?
Yes, I know them rather well.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


*Pilgramage*?
WTF are you babbling about?
You think assimilated Jews don’t worship the land as opposed to worshiping God?


----------



## Cossack1483 (Mar 2, 2018)

With jews Whites lose

Every   Single  Time


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

Cossack1483 said:


> With jews Whites lose
> 
> Every   Single  Time


Uh huh...


----------



## Cossack1483 (Mar 2, 2018)

I'll pass on gun control.  (((They ))) need to be closely monitired .   What about jew control?


----------



## Tilly (Mar 2, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



It would be quite a feat for the ‘vast majority’ of Muslims to read and speak Arabic when over 40% of Muslims are illiterate.  And over 1 billion muslims do not speak Arabic, how many are left does not constitute a vast majority but a very significant minority.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 2, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the OP abandoned his own thread, or is learning Arabic.
> ...



Just think. You can spend time with Jews and Muslims on here.

Maybe a few assorted Catholics sprinkled on top.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

Cossack1483 said:


> I'll pass on gun control.  (((They ))) need to be closely monitired .   What about jew control?


Try an education...it’s gud 4 yuh!


----------



## Humanity (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



No fool, Pilgrimage!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



I wonder how they manage with the prayers, the Pakistanis, and the Turks. The Iranians.


----------



## Humanity (Mar 2, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



That is very true...

I just prefer spending my time with Jews and Muslims who have at least more than the two brain cells that, sadly, are often shared here!

Catholics I have enough of thanks!


----------



## Tilly (Mar 2, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Illiterate Muslims rely on those leading the prayers, most muslims memorise passages and obligatory prayers without understanding the meaning of the words, they use translations in their own language to understand what they’ve read/recited.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll pass on gun control.  (((They ))) need to be closely monitired .   What about jew control?
> ...



Isadore , you're dodging the JQ.  Don't you think kikery has pushed the envelope a slight bit far?  Can you say expulSHUN?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

Cossack1483 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


Are you retarded or spastic?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 2, 2018)

Coyote said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



What about Protestants, Germany was 3/4th Protestant during Nazi Germany?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



How do you figure?

Iran, and Egypt will each grow to close to 300 million a piece, while Israel will just have 15 million.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 2, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Reducing an entire people to a label makes it easier to justify atrocities in the name of racial or ethnic "survival".  That is what antisemitism does.  And other forms of group hate.



Political correctness is what's collapsing Western civilization as we speak.

Explain why it's okay to criticize White Christians be it Colonialism, or the Nazis, but not okay to do the same against Jews, or Muslims, or Africans?

The system is clearly rigged against White Christians, and by who?

Why would White Christians support rigging the system against themselves?

So, who are these people powerful enough in America, and some other Western countries who are powerful enough to rig the system?

Clearly Jews, because no other non-White-Christian group is powerful enough.

If you don't believe it, ask yourself why the majority of American Goyim males are circumcised?
That's clearly the work of Jews, and shows how powerful their influences can be.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Egypt is using Israel to bomb terrorist cells in Egypt.
Saudi Arabia is shitting in it’s pants over Iran.
But then again, you don’t keep up with *today’s* events.
Anything else?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Israel's alliances with Egypt, or Saudis can change real quick, if they get a new leadership in.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Yes, just for the prayers.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Because Arab alliances don’t change at the drop of a dime.
The deranged Muslims have been murdering each other for centuries.
You are a king sized dunce.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




Damn that's powerful.  Are you edomite , khazar , ashcanazi or esau?   Whatever the mystery meat , enough race mixing has occurred in your (((heritage))) to question jewish sanity.  So much inbreeding , so little purity.  mamzers.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

Cossack1483 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


So now someone else is typing?


----------



## Cossack1483 (Mar 2, 2018)

One hundred dollars says gassing NEVER occurred in Germany

Where do you think zios will stage the next shooting?  Mt Pleasent MI?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

Cossack1483 said:


> One hundred dollars says gassing NEVER occurred in Germany
> 
> Where do you think zios will stage the next shooting?  Mt Pleasent MI?


It occurred in Poland.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > One hundred dollars says gassing NEVER occurred in Germany
> ...




Possibly.  The Orla were closely alligned to the SS.   However 6 million is bullshit.  Red Cross figures indicate approx  300,000
; and not all jews.  Many were ghey.   Many were convicted of crimes other than judenism


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 2, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...





"...the total number of books translated into Arabic during the 1,000 years since the age of Caliph Al-Ma’moun [a ninth-century Arab ruler who was a patron of cultural interaction between Arab, Persian, and Greek scholars] to this day is less than those translated in Spain in one year” World Press.


"Spain translates more books from English to its language than the entire Arab world has in 1000 years—one thousand years. If this is the case with English to Arabic translations, imagine how few Spanish, French, Russian, Portuguese, Chinese, Japanese, etc. are translated into Arabic. Not only is roughly 20% (1/5) of the Arab world illiterate, but for those who can read, the opportunity to read global literature is extremely limited."  
A Note on Arabic Literacy and Translation - ALTA Language Services


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

Cossack1483 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


Uh huh.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 2, 2018)

Cossack1483 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


Well...you are certsinly providing us with excellant examples of the OP article's points...


----------



## Roudy (Mar 2, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Jews have always been regarded as a significant “other”.  Despite constant research, I have not yet found the defining moment when the anti semitic sickness began.


In my opinion, antisemtism began as a result of the two major religions, Christianty and then Islam that were created as offshoots of Judaism. While the followers of the new faiths could not discredit the OT, since their religion was based on it, they had to discredit and demonize the Jews as a people who according to them, had not followed its tenements and God's word.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 2, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Jews have always been regarded as a significant “other”.  Despite constant research, I have not yet found the defining moment when the anti semitic sickness began.
> ...


Is thete antisemitism outside the Abrahamic faiths and cultures?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > One hundred dollars says gassing NEVER occurred in Germany
> ...



There was no Poland when Nazis collapsed the Polish state.

The camps were run by Germans, overwhelmingly.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 2, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Jews have always been regarded as a significant “other”.  Despite constant research, I have not yet found the defining moment when the anti semitic sickness began.
> ...


 
Doesn't the New Testament contain instances of Jew discrimination? And didn't Paul, or Saul, whatever his name was, set the scene for the separation and discrimination?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 2, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...



Don't jump into a hissy fit inhumanity, I said that part of Spain although beautiful and historic was boring and was not uniquely Spanish. I thought Bracelona was much more vibrant and beautiful and a better representation of what Spain was all about.  

You're like a dog that likes to get territorial over everything.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 2, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yes, keep in mind that the New Testament was written by people (Jews mostly) hundreds of years later, and after other Jews had refused to join their newly formed faith. So they were pissed off and with and an ax to grind towards the Jewish people and their leaders.  Mohammad on the other hand, just went ahead and committed genocide on the ancient Jews of Medina when they refused to call him their "messenger" and then used their stolen assets to finance his other terroristic invasions and massacres.

Antisemitism started at the very beginning these Faiths.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 2, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You thought Spain was boring?

Actually, a lot of places  don't live up to the hype. 

I recall a boring drive in southern Spain, to catch the ferry to Tangier.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 2, 2018)

Coyote is purging anything that pertains to Islam and antisemitism. The denial is strong.

You can delete this but not until some have seen it.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Pilgrimage.  Ha ha ha. Ya gotta love it.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 2, 2018)

Cossack1483 said:


> I'll pass on gun control.  (((They ))) need to be closely monitired .   What about jew control?


Discuss with your Neo Nazi friends and get back to us.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 2, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


I enjoyed Spain but it isn't Italy. I didn't think Spain was boring I thought the Seville area was boring, but Im glad I did the trek and saw the ancient mosques and castles.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Iran and Egypt and Saudi Arabia have never been further, you ignoramus  The Sunni vs Shiite sectarian war is in full blast. What do you think Syria is all about?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 2, 2018)

Cossack1483 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


And what mystery meat are you? Let me guess...Ignorant, trailor trash illiterate?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 2, 2018)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote is purging anything that pertains to Islam and antisemitism. The denial is strong.
> 
> You can delete this but not until some have seen it.



*I am going to say this as a moderator now.  There are plentiful posts in this thread that pertain to Islam and antisemitism as any reader can see.  So I am going to say publically what I have told you several times nicely on this thread and  again privately: stop trying to derail this thread.  The topic is antisemitism and that includes antisemitism from the Muslim side.*

*However you are trying to derail this particular thread into a generic thread on Islamic doctrine.  That is not the topic.  If you have an issue with moderation PM one of the mods.*


----------



## Roudy (Mar 2, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


exactly my point, no antisemtism among Hindus, Buddists, the Far East or parts of world where exposure to Islam or Christianity has not been prevalent.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 2, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I think all these Abrahamic prophets, begetters, demigods and their various spokesmen need to get together and have a beer summit.


----------



## Cossack1483 (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...



Again , the Orla didn't take any jew bullshit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 2, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



There is a little, and part of that is also because they didn't have a lot of Jews, either.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Didn't understand any of that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 2, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



There is a little anti-Semitism in the Asian World, and there would probably be a lot more if they actually had a sizable number of Jews to deal with.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

Cossack1483 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


The camps where Jews were gassed were in Poland, you ignorant piece of shit.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Louis Farrakhan toured the Asian world in the 90s spreading Jew hatred and the Islamic belief that Jesus was *not* the son of God.
But that would require research on your part.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Cossack1483 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Which Polish state existed, during the Holocaust?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Cossack1483 said:
> ...


Pollacks existed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Why should Polish people like Jews, when the majority of Jews I've dealt with online blame Poland for the Holocaust?

You Jews are the most stupid people I've ever seen, even African Americans know Germany did the Holocaust.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Rinse, Wash, Repeat.
Poles hated Jews for centuries which is why Jews lived in shtetl towns.
Feeling stupid yet?

Now tell us again how communism stilfled the 60 million genius Poles.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Logic disconnect there.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You Jews?

Which ones?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


NotSober has explicitly stated his hatred for all Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Jews lived all over the place in Poland, and  overwhelmingly spoke Yiddish, a Germanic dominated language with a Jewish twist.

Jews never assimilated to Polish society,  why would Polish people like you?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You have already stated your contempt for Jews who assimilate and those who won’t.
Do you have dementia?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 2, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



You've admitted you don't even care who did the Holocaust, what kind of logic is that?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yiddish is German without the curses.
And we know Poles love to curse.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You’re a fucking idiot who keeps contradicting himself.
Everyone here knows you’re an asshole.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Bottom-line is whether Jews were hated in Poland, or not, doesn't mean that Polish people did the Holocaust.

Poland was the first to fight the Nazis, and one of the only occupied states to not give into a Puppet state.

Despite a lot of Polish Catholics being killed by the Nazis.

The disgraceful Jews just kick, and scream about Poland being behind the Holocaust.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


BORING...
You’re on your own...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



What is that I'm on my own ,supposed to mean, exactly?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




I love being disgraceful..


----------



## Shusha (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> There is a little anti-Semitism in the Asian World, and there would probably be a lot more if they actually had a sizable number of Jews to deal with.



On the contrary, it appears that anti-semitism in Japan is directly related to importing Western ideas.  See here.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 2, 2018)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > There is a little anti-Semitism in the Asian World, and there would probably be a lot more if they actually had a sizable number of Jews to deal with.
> ...



If Jews lived in Japan in huge masses, and tried to hijack their media, film industry, to tell them they shouldn't be proud to be Asian, I'd think more Japanese would react to Jews too.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Shusha said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Be careful. Thinking might cause you an aneurysm.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 2, 2018)

Mindful said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Shusha said:
> ...



You can't even tell who did the Holocaust?

You're the pinnacle of stupid Jews.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I'll wear it like a badge of honour.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> If Jews lived in Japan in huge masses, and tried to hijack their media, film industry, to tell them they shouldn't be proud to be Asian, I'd think more Japanese would react to Jews too.



Typical victim-blaming -- the victims of irrational hatred are the cause of hatred against them. 

But here's the thing.  How can a nation which has essentially no Jews be reacting to actual Jews as the catalyst for anti-semitism?  It can't.  What is happening is that IDEAS about Jews were introduced by non-Jews to Japan.  Anti-semitism arose in the absence of Jews.  The catalyst was the introduction of anti-semitic ideas.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 2, 2018)

Shusha said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > If Jews lived in Japan in huge masses, and tried to hijack their media, film industry, to tell them they shouldn't be proud to be Asian, I'd think more Japanese would react to Jews too.
> ...



The regions that  ethnic groups were impacted more by Jews, tend to be more anti-Semitic.

Irish Catholics tend to be a lot less anti-Semitic than Polish Catholics, only because Ireland never had almost any Jews, unlike Poland.

Just like Arab Muslims tend to be a lot more anti-Semitic, than Central-Asian Muslims who weren't so impacted by Israel's creation.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 2, 2018)

undertherqadar said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish parents encourage self-assertion
> ...


*Jewish Cleverness Causes Resentment In Wandering Weaklings*

They push the importance of learning, which is not the primary focus of our class-biased indentured-servitude education.  This makes it easier for Jews to put up with the childish, depressing, and insulting poverty college students are forced into by the hypocritical ruling-class bullies who mandate such a disincentive.. To counteract this attempt to humiliate and bore them, Jews are encouraged by their parents to learn for learning's sake, while Goys are only told to study what is assigned.  A common happening in the self-defeating doomed modern Goy culture is that when someone is caught reading a meaningful book on his own, he is asked, "Is that for school?"  That challenge implies that if it is not (and is not some potboiler), then the reader is some kind of weirdo.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 2, 2018)

undertherqadar said:


> Something else also interesting
> 
> 
> Hitler's American Model
> ...


*Lethal I.V. Injection*

Princeton and the Ivy Leaguers at _The Atlantic _should go back to the crumbling castles of Europe where all guillotine-fodder HeirHeads belong.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 2, 2018)

Humanity said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


*Paleonastia*

It's a psychotic thrill-killing delusion, just like Son of Sam believing his dog was telling him to do what he did.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


*Time Warp*

Israel never left.  The Holy Land was hollow until the Jews returned.


----------



## undertherqadar (Mar 2, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> undertherqadar said:
> 
> 
> > Something else also interesting
> ...


have another drink


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 2, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


*Only the Myopic Use "Hindsight Is 20-20" As a Putdown*

Most prominent of the autophobes are the NYTwit twits at the _New York Times.  _In a preview of 9/11 back in February, 1973, they accused the Israelis of being trigger-happy cowboys trying to look like tough guys.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Nope, there are substantial Jewish communities in places like India and China that have been living there for hundreds of years, and yet no antisemtism.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 2, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I knew about India, but not about China.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 2, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And you're the ignoramus that forgets that they hate Europeans, Christians, Arabs and Muslims far more than they do Jews, because they had to deal with them.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 2, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



History of the Jews in the Philippines - Wikipedia

Shanghai Ghetto - Wikipedia


----------



## fanger (Mar 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...







Sherbet shalom
*Heeb: How To Cook A Gentile*
Heeb #16 ("the Goy issue"), is now on their website, which is where you can read our one-page contribution, a family-friendly little comic strip entitled, "How to Cook a Gentile".







If you don't know what a Gentile is, well, then you're probably a Gentile. Or very stupid.

The entire strip has been posted to the site (just click on the above link to get there), so there's something free for you from the notoriously penny-clenching Jewish community. Oy, Gevalt! Will miracles never cease?

And FYI, the full and complete and collectible print edition of Heeb #16 ships in a week or so.

Shalom!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 3, 2018)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



You do nothing to stimulate my appetite. You're like  watery cabbage.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Not really, not when you look at the massive, massive sizes of India, and China.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I'm not looking.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It might come as a surprise, but I'm actually successful compared to my peers I grew up with, at least the ones I've heard about.

It's not for what I did, but for what I didn't do.

Let's see.

- Michael Carney first childhood friend, has a ilegit kid, and works at a warehouse.

- Anthony DiMaggio first school friend,  killed himself, shot himself in the head with a shot-gun.

- Robert Puglese my second school friend,  went to jail a few times for fist- fighting, even pushed me in a bar, despite being friendly towards me.

- Brian Mistretta third school friend, went to jail for beating up a cab driver, and stabbing the cabbie, and he used to steal my bike, and put a gun to my head.

- Kemar Johnson middle school friend, went to jail for stabbing someone, got out, went back in for raping a girl.

-  Ernest Ambruz  middle school friend, did heroin,  works at WalMart.

- Jerry Burch high school friend did heroin , has no  job at all.

- Nick O'Brien high school friend did heroin, works at the Christmas tree shoppe stocking shelves, and took out a shot gun out at me once.

- Steve Portillio high school friend, did heroin, works putting up dry-wall.

- Tiara a high school friend, did heroin, went to jail for it.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Yawn.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 3, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


It was the background for Nobel Prize novelist Pearl Buck's _Peony_.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 3, 2018)

Mindful said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I prefer my gentile well done, with a side of peppercorn sauce.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Say massive a few more times and click your heels and maybe a miracle will happen and you'll be right for once.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Wow, what a surprise, you grew up hanging around a bunch of losers and social outcasts.  No wonder you turned out to be an antisemtic grunt who works in a feed store somewhere in the boonies, loading hay into people's trucks.  All you can be proud of is your Polish "heritage". upset at all the acheivements of the Jewish people, while commenting on the rise in antisemtism. Aside from the fact that you just disclosed all your "friends" names and identities on a public forum. What a success story you must be!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Don't be spreading those blood libels, by grinding them up for Passover matzoh.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 3, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


I prefer two for ones, I like dipping my gentile based matzoh into the goyim blood red wine.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You're bad.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So, kids have much of a choice in the neighborhood kids around them?

Might I add most of these kids I knew before they became trouble, and cut it off.

Some of them I met when I was like 5 years old, or 6 years old.

You're definitely very slow, and very nasty, might I add a typical Jew.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...




Where did I say such a thing?

I've clearly complained about Jews manipulating societal Liberalism, and blaming Poland for the Holocaust.

Where did I say one thing about Jewish achievements?

Personally the Jews typically online seem awful dumb, and don't match the so called Jewish achievements.

I think Jews are just a very ambitious kind of Semite, at heart violent, and dumb like their Arab brothers.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



The Putnam Lake area I grew up in is quite different than Southern, or Mid-Western boonies.

For starters, it's only  about a  1 hour drive from the Bronx, and only a few minutes away from Danbury, Connecticut a city of 80 thousand people.

My guess is 95% of the kids I grew up with were Catholic, probably 80% had some kind of Italian heritage mixed in, and probably 50% had some kind of Irish Catholic heritage mixed in.

Most people from Putnam Lake have recent roots in the Bronx, Brooklyn, Yonkers, and Queens.

It's also actually high income in Putnam Lake too.

Although the people do have a lot of boonie mannerisms like a lot of them hunt, fish, ride ATV's, burn stuff on their lawns,  shoot off guns, to tell you the truth it's actually probably a lot worse than the South, or Mid-West in Putnam Lake, because most in Putnam Lake have New York attitudes

As for Pawling, it's a different story, it's even further in the boonies, but a lot better than Putnam Lake, because it's actually a village.

Also the people in Pawling almost all don't have attitudes, they're usually very, very friendly, and very, very open, and polite.

Pawling people are completely different, most are Irish, German, and Anglos, with many original, or established families from the region.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



What percentage of China, or India were Jewish? 

Obviously, most didn't know Jews, very well.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Might I add that antisemtism is a form of mental illness, and in your case it is a product of a shitty childhood environment, religious teachings, horrible parenting, and bad educational environment and friends.  Which is the case with most antisemites.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



So, basically, being unemployed, on welfare, with no ambition and nothing to do, you have endless hours to spend banging away at a keyboard writing nonsense that is of no interest to anyone.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


What percentage of India were British Christians or Arab Muslims, dufus?  How come they hijacked and colonized India and killed millions of Hindus? You are clearly avoiding the obvious. The murder, theft, slavery and oppression brought about by Arabs and Europeans ESPECIALLY in India and China, pales in comparison Jewish history, who have generally been one of the most productive, peaceful people. Sounds like you need an education in world history.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


There ya go generalizing people again, like an undereducated bigotted idiot. There are dumb and smart and violent and peaceful in all peoples.  Now despite what you think I have indeed met a few smart Polaks, but you on the other hand, are one fucking dumb Polak loser who fits the stereotype to the T.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 3, 2018)

Hollie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Like he said, compared, to his criminal, drug addicted, suicidal friends, the antisemite thinks he's fucking genius. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I can't believe the miscreant posted people's names and then says Jews are stupid.
This Sober is a complete fucktard.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Sorry bud, it's obvious you grew up amongst losers like yourself.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Notice that just about every Jew here is anti-Polish, this isn't the first forum I've found lots of anti-Polish Jews, in fact it's about the fifth place online I've seen a bunch of Jews bashing Polish people.

Why is anti-Polish sentiment from Jews appropriate, but anti-Jewish sentiment from Poles inappropriate?

I'm actually anti-Jewish largely because of how anti-Polish they are, and how little they hold gratitude


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I 'm *sure *you never attacked every Jew who ever lived on the other forums.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It's clearly about race, Putnam Lake is mostly Italian, whom Italians are genetically close to Jews, and Arabs.

Even thought Putnam Lake's rather high income, it wouldn't really matter, they have disgusting Mediterranean blood lines like Jews, and Arabs.

Pawling's not richer than Putnam Lake, but it's much more normal because it has much fewer Meds.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



At one time I was only minimally anti-Jewish, until I found out just about  all Jews basically hate Polish people.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The 2 most anti-semetic groups in the 60s and 70s groups were Irish and Italians.
Jews look like them but outshine them in academia and white collar professions.
And you're an asshole loser...but what's new?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Where's your Lexapro?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I said successful, but of course I'm not only more successful, but more intelligent too.

I'm Artistic, a lot of Artistic people don't care about money, and power much, they care about their art.

It's usually you people, the Jews who are completely OCD about money, and power.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



At one point shortly after joining the Internet over 10 years ago, I was neutral towards Jews, or even a little supportive, and even a couple of Jewish friends on that site kept blaming Poland for the Holocaust to me when I wasn't anti-Jewish at the time, and also had several Jewish users see I was Polish online, and not only blame Poland for the Death camps upon Jews, but also for the Cossack Uprising killings of Jews.


After reading up more, and more on Jewish Liberalism, and seeing more, and more Jews bash Polish  people, and seeing  how even the dumb Polak joke has a big Jewish role.
You're right, I don't like Jews, what so ever.


----------



## Toro (Mar 3, 2018)

Jews are awesome. 

They’re hated by losers who resent them for their success.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Jews are clearly the #1 enemies of Polish people, Catholic people, White people, Slavic people, Conservatives, how the heck can I support this monstrosity?
Even Carl Sagan the Jew mocking the Paranormal pisses me off, as does the Jews who outsource on Wall Street.
I really don't like Jews, what so ever, they've declared war on everything I stand for from gun rights, to Fascism, and everything in between.

As for Italians, Italians are usually hot headed jerks, but are politically aligned with Polish people having a Catholic Conservative alignment together.
So, I usually don't bother to attack Italians much anymore, just because of the political alignment.
But, actually most of the people who have ever messed with me have been Italian.

As for Irish, they're usually more open, and friendly than Italians, but talk too much.

But, Irish are way too Liberal like all N Western Europeans.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And we don't care.
But you *are* a hoot!


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



If Jews are going to bash Polish people, then they ought to expect Polish people to bash them back, especially considering how Jews have used their positions in media, and Hollywood to promote both dumb Polak jokes, and now the Poland did the Holocaust bit.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


So retardo, who started the bashing on USMB?
You must be border line psychotic or just plain Pollack stupid.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So, 1 Polish person attacking Jews, warrants bashing Polish people with prejudices.

But, somehow the 1 Polish person can bring up 100''s of reasons for bashing Jewish people with prejudices, and it's inappropriate?

Ridiculous hypocrisy, at best.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Let's see...Pollack appears on USMB calling all Jews who ever lived parasites and expects Jews to welcome him with open arms.
You are mentally ill.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Okay, so you don't like me, what does that have to do with what seems to be a majority of Jews here saying  anti-Polish prejudices like the Nazi camps were Polish, or that Polish were the worst Nazis?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Read my post moron *Jew hater*...
You appeared on USMB calling *all Jews who ever lived parasites* and expects Jews to welcome him with open arms.
You are mentally ill.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

I was on one forum, where about 7 Jews blamed Poland for the Holocaust, and they did so every damn day for about 4 years I was there.

Another user of  supposed Polish - Jewish heritage, egged them on too, always responding to them.

That's where I really got very, very anti-Semitic.

Before that, I was only moderately anti-Semitic.

Quite frankly, everywhere I've been since there, and I've been on quite a few forums, has had anti-Polish Jews.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I suspect, there was some anti-Polish sentiment here from Jews, before I even arrived.

Iv'e also seen anti-Polish sentiment  from Jews that doesn't regard me.

In fact the media, and Hollywood has been loaded with Jewish anti-Polish sentiments, it really went nuts in the press in the past month, with a ton of anti-Polish sentiment, and almost every single article is by a Jew bashing, and nitpicking Polish people.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I was on one forum, where about 7 Jews blamed Poland for the Holocaust, and they did so every damn day for about 4 years I was there.
> 
> Another user of  supposed Polish - Jewish heritage, egged them on too, always responding to them.
> 
> ...


Un, no dickbag.
I followed you from your *1st* post and *you* attacked *first*.
Don't even *try *to hand me your bullshit.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Gee, I don't know why my wife would have a negative opinion of Pollacks when they lived Jew hatred way before Hitler came around.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > I was on one forum, where about 7 Jews blamed Poland for the Holocaust, and they did so every damn day for about 4 years I was there.
> ...



Irosie, Roudy, and yourself all came out with anti-Polish sentiment real quick.

In fact, Irosie most certainly was bashing Polish people in an article, that didn't even concern me.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Why the heck would Poles like Jews who didn't assimilate to Polish culture?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I followed you from your *1st* post and *you* attacked *first*.
Don't even *try *to hand me your bullshit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

There were in the 1500's about  200,000 Islamic Tatars in Poland , and about 900,000 Ashkenazi Jews.

Here's the thing, by the 1900's there were just a few  thousand LIpkja Tatars left, because they assimilated, on the inverse there were over 3 million Jews, who spoke Yiddish a Germanic language first.

How come Lipka Tatars assimilated, but Ashkenazi Jews did not?

Even in America the assimilation of Jews isn't all that great,  I mean many Jewish users living in the U.S.A on this forum spend over 90% of their time on the Israel forum, and not only the rest of the forum on American topics much.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I was on one forum, where about 7 Jews blamed Poland for the Holocaust, and they did so every damn day for about 4 years I was there.
> 
> Another user of  supposed Polish - Jewish heritage, egged them on too, always responding to them.
> 
> ...



I’m sure you spend large amounts of your welfare-funded free time trolling StormFront and David Dukes’s forums. They cater to people just like you.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Hollie said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > I was on one forum, where about 7 Jews blamed Poland for the Holocaust, and they did so every damn day for about 4 years I was there.
> ...



Nasty, and dumb, that seems to be what Jews are in general.

Notice almost no Jew here can even hold a debate topic, obviously they're not smart enough, nor civilized enough.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 3, 2018)

Anyways, I'll be spending far less time here.

Obviously not a single Jew here, can even debate topics worth a damn.

I mean I see no exchange of ideas, just nasty Jews getting all personally,  when they know nothing about the person in general. (Which is stupid)

There's really no sense in wasting much of my time here, with people who are less civilized, and less intelligent than I am.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hollie said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I can see you’re angry and emotive. Lashing out is rather childish. 

Check with your friends on StirmFront for some witty replies.


----------



## william the wie (Mar 3, 2018)

The problem is the septuagent OT used by the Catholic and Orthodox churches permits substitution theology and a really strange Eschatology. You are debating a guy who does not see Jesus as the foretold Messiah, an area where you and I most likely would disagree, but also believes:

That the scripture  "I will bless those who bless you and curse those who curse you" applies to him, not you. 

That Pontius Pilate had a Jewish century in his cohort to account for his accusation of Jewish Christ Killers to hold water.

Why not trust in God's promise about what happens to those who curse you" I checked and there is no best if used by date on God's word.


----------



## Shusha (Mar 3, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Obviously not a single Jew here, can even debate topics worth a damn.
> 
> I mean I see no exchange of ideas, just nasty Jews getting all personally,  when they know nothing about the person in general. (Which is stupid)
> 
> There's really no sense in wasting much of my time here, with people who are less civilized, and less intelligent than I am.




Oh, the irony.


----------



## fanger (Mar 5, 2018)

“Anti-Semitism is unlike most other forms of hatred” writes Pessah at 972.com today.  And why? Because  “it is both a form of bigotry _and_ a false accusation.”  An Israeli Jew ‘pro’ Palestinian is telling us that while hatred of Jews is based on lies, other forms of hatred (misogyny, anti black, Islamophobia) must be factually supported. Can you think of a more telling example of morbid Judeo centrism?

“Bigotry is always bad,”  Pessah writes. And it seems that the tribal merchant has uttered what seems like a universal sentiment, until it becomes clear that again he is only referring  to his tribe. “It is bad for Jews inside the pro-Palestine movement .. it is bad for attracting Jews from outside the movement… and it provides plenty of ammunition for those seeking to silence Palestine solidarity activism by equating it with anti-Semitism.” Pessah’s  attack on ‘bigotry’ is only as it applies to Jews.
The AZZ Freak Show staring Tom Pessah


----------



## rylah (Mar 5, 2018)

fanger said:


> “Anti-Semitism is unlike most other forms of hatred” writes Pessah at 972.com today.  And why? Because  “it is both a form of bigotry _and_ a false accusation.”  An Israeli Jew ‘pro’ Palestinian is telling us that while hatred of Jews is based on lies, other forms of hatred (misogyny, anti black, Islamophobia) must be factually supported. Can you think of a more telling example of morbid Judeo centrism?
> 
> “Bigotry is always bad,”  Pessah writes. And it seems that the tribal merchant has uttered what seems like a universal sentiment, until it becomes clear that again he is only referring  to his tribe. “It is bad for Jews inside the pro-Palestine movement .. it is bad for attracting Jews from outside the movement… and it provides plenty of ammunition for those seeking to silence Palestine solidarity activism by equating it with anti-Semitism.” Pessah’s  attack on ‘bigotry’ is only as it applies to Jews.
> The AZZ Freak Show staring Tom Pessah



Jews are to blame for Jew-hatred in the #BDS-hole movement?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 5, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


There goes the antisemitic social reject, hanging on to his Polish heritage, because he's a nothing and a nobody.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 5, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


In other words, he's a non-Joo Pollack!


----------



## Roudy (Mar 5, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You?! "Neutral on Jews"?!  Ha ha ha ho ho ho hee hee hee!  That was a good joke.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 5, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



That's pretty funny, considering you spend like 99% of your time  here hanging onto your Jewish heritage, is that because you're nothing, and a nobody?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 5, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



I didn't say I was neutral towards Jews at  this point in time, now did I?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 5, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Almost every thread the losers enters he somehow always pivots to his Polish heritage as a shelter for his stupidity and ignorance, even though he has been told a million fucking times, NOBODY CARES! It's just one of many countries and people in Europe, period, end of story!


----------



## Roudy (Mar 5, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Would you like some Polish sausage with your whine?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 5, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



So, Polish people have no right to fight back against abuse, but Jews have a right to fight back against the Palestinian boogie man.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 5, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



So, what are you doing about my anti-Jewish sentiments?

You seem awfully butt-hurt about that, why is that?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Mar 5, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Nobody’s hurt. We all know you are an unemployed Pollack who hates Jews and is incapable of  holding a job.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I do not "hang-on" to my Jewish heritage nor do I have to.  As a person of Jewish heritage, it would be natural for me to the Israel / Palestine forum, which happens to also be where ignorant good for nothing Polish bigots like you come to voice their antisemitism and tell everyone how great Poland or the Polish people are...to people who could give two shits about either.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yeah, and to anybody believes that you were ever "neutral" towards Jews, then I have a used car for sale.  Ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Butt-hurt that a good for nothing piece of shit loser like you hates Jews?!  Oh please surely you jest.  If anything you are exposing the typical mentality and background of the average antisemite dirtbag.  So the Jewish people thank you for the service.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Jews haven't done anything to the Polish people for them to "fight back" against.  Seems like you have nothing important that ever happened in your life such as accomplishments, milestones, etc. other than "I'm Polish"?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Notice with these antisemites, every time they suffer public humiliation, they start whining and crying like somebody just took their pacifier away.  It's yet another sign of the depth of their depravity and mental illness.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 6, 2018)

Roudy said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Anti-semitism should be on the list for psychological disorders.


----------



## fanger (Mar 6, 2018)

Roudy said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Jews on the whole are bully's because they have been taught to be scared, now *that* is a mental illness


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 6, 2018)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


Scared of?
Not getting 70 virgins?  No.
Going to the eternal lake of fire?  No.
Scared of?
Success?  No.


----------



## fanger (Mar 6, 2018)

You have been taught everyone is against jews, and trust no one but jews
And it makes you act like scared bullies to anyone weaker, bullies usually end up with a bloody nose


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 6, 2018)

fanger said:


> You have been taught everyone is against jews, and trust no one but jews
> And it makes you act like scared bullies to anyone weaker, bullies usually end up with a bloody nose


Really?
Wrong.
We have been taught to excel.
I find the overwhelming number of non-Jews I encounter to be very nice people.

Of course ai haven’t been to Syria, Iran or Libya lately.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 6, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You are more obsessed with Israel, and the Jews, than I am with Poland, and the Polish people.

Explain how it's ignorant to point out what Israel has been doing?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 6, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Jews just over the past month, give or take, have left a ton of anti-Polish articles in the Online press, that's actually why I retaliated with all the anti-Israel articles

Some of the most intelligent, and nice people I've ever met were not very successful.

I like  Art, Music, Nature, Reading, and  yes I long enjoyed debating on the Internet. (Although I see no debate here, just a lot of very nasty, ignorant people)

But, I've never really cared too much for money, more than living, and using the money you have to help others too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 6, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You clearly have a reading comprehension issue.

I held my last job for 4 years, I quit however because of my nasty, manipulative, lying Italian American bosses.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 6, 2018)

Roudy said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I actually would rather have a intellectual debate, obviously the Jews here aren't capable of this.

Instead the Jews here keep being nasty, vindictive people filled with mockery, insults, and just general idiocy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 6, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Why "Anti-Semitism" and not  just point blank all "Prejudices"?????????

Always thinking about yourself only.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 6, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > We have been taught to excel.



Isn't true Judaism (Ultra-Orthodox) anti-Materialism?

Why is it reform Jews are the most Materialistic of all the ethnic groups?

I was reading a Buddhist pamphlet last night, and I'm not so sure they really like your kind very much, either.

There were some strong hints, for example the author a Buddhist monk wrote about "Other Religions" including Confucious, Christianity, Muhammadianism etc.
But, left out Jews.

Then there was another hint, when they said the wicked are more likely to be successful, because they don't have feelings, while the lovable always feel too much, and try to heal their wounds, too pre-occupied to succeed.

I really do think a lot of Jews really are the most wicked people.

I've dealt with Jews having lived in New York, and have heard, and seen them to be very unfriendly.

Not to say that there aren't good Jews, I just haven't really met them.[


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...


unfortunately you don't have the intellectual capacity, education, or mental temperament to have an intellectual debate.  It's akin to a chimpanzee trying to speak fluent English.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


Just let it all out why don't you, show the world how truly sick and deranged you are.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


In case you forgot, dumbass, this is the Israel / Palestine forum, and all posts and threads about other topics are quickly removed from this forum.  So nobody comes here to talk about your Poland.


----------



## Roudy (Mar 6, 2018)

Isn't true Judaism (Ultra-Orthodox) anti-Materialism?

Why is it reform Jews are the most Materialistic of all the ethnic groups?

I was reading a Buddhist pamphlet last night, and I'm not so sure they really like your kind very much, either.

There were some strong hints, for example the author a Buddhist monk wrote about "Other Religions" including Confucious, Christianity, Muhammadianism etc.
But, left out Jews.

Then there was another hint, when they said the wicked are more likely to be successful, because they don't have feelings, while the lovable always feel too much, and try to heal their wounds, too pre-occupied to succeed.

I really do think a lot of Jews really are the most wicked people.

I've dealt with Jews having lived in New York, and have heard, and seen them to be very unfriendly.

Not to say that there aren't good Jews, I just haven't really met them.[[/QUOTE]
So can we safely conclude that you don't like Jews?  Do you really think that this is the first time that I or other Jews have ran into a dirtbag antisemite like you?

Maybe the ignoramus doesn't know that a big chunk of Christians in the US believe in Prosperity Theology, which I find nothing wrong with. Chalk that one on the long list of things the retard has no knowledge of.

Prosperity theology - Wikipedia

*Prosperity theology* (sometimes referred to as the *prosperity gospel*, the *health and wealth gospel*, or the *gospel of success*)[A] is a religious belief among some Christians, who hold that financial blessing and physical well-being are always the will of God for them, and that faith, positive speech, and donations to religious causes will increase one's material wealth. Prosperity theology views the Bible as a contract between God and humans: if humans have faith in God, he will deliver security and prosperity.

The doctrine emphasizes the importance of personal empowerment, proposing that it is God's will for his people to be happy. It is based on interpretations of the Bible that are mainstream in Judaism (with respect to the Hebrew Bible),[1] though less so in Christianity. The atonement (reconciliation with God) is interpreted to include the alleviation of sickness and poverty, which are viewed as curses to be broken by faith. This is believed to be achieved through donations of money, visualization, and positive confession.

It was during the Healing Revivals of the 1950s that prosperity theology first came to prominence in the United States, although commentators have linked the origins of its theology to the New Thought movement which began in the 19th century. The prosperity teaching later figured prominently in the Word of Faith movement and 1980s' televangelism. In the 1990s and 2000s, it was adopted by influential leaders in the Pentecostal Movement and Charismatic Movement in the United States and has spread throughout the world. Prominent leaders in the development of prosperity theology include E. W. Kenyon, Oral Roberts, A. A. Allen, Robert Tilton, T. L. Osborn, Joel Osteen, Creflo Dollar, Kenneth Copeland, Reverend Ike and Kenneth Hagin.
.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 6, 2018)

Roudy said:


> Isn't true Judaism (Ultra-Orthodox) anti-Materialism?
> 
> Why is it reform Jews are the most Materialistic of all the ethnic groups?
> 
> ...


So can we safely conclude that you don't like Jews?  Do you really think that this is the first time that I or other Jews have ran into a dirtbag antisemite like you?

Maybe the ignoramus doesn't know that a big chunk of Christians in the US believe in Prosperity Theology, which I find nothing wrong with. Chalk that one on the long list of things the retard has no knowledge of.

Prosperity theology - Wikipedia

*Prosperity theology* (sometimes referred to as the *prosperity gospel*, the *health and wealth gospel*, or the *gospel of success*)[A] is a religious belief among some Christians, who hold that financial blessing and physical well-being are always the will of God for them, and that faith, positive speech, and donations to religious causes will increase one's material wealth. Prosperity theology views the Bible as a contract between God and humans: if humans have faith in God, he will deliver security and prosperity.

The doctrine emphasizes the importance of personal empowerment, proposing that it is God's will for his people to be happy. It is based on interpretations of the Bible that are mainstream in Judaism (with respect to the Hebrew Bible),[1] though less so in Christianity. The atonement (reconciliation with God) is interpreted to include the alleviation of sickness and poverty, which are viewed as curses to be broken by faith. This is believed to be achieved through donations of money, visualization, and positive confession.

It was during the Healing Revivals of the 1950s that prosperity theology first came to prominence in the United States, although commentators have linked the origins of its theology to the New Thought movement which began in the 19th century. The prosperity teaching later figured prominently in the Word of Faith movement and 1980s' televangelism. In the 1990s and 2000s, it was adopted by influential leaders in the Pentecostal Movement and Charismatic Movement in the United States and has spread throughout the world. Prominent leaders in the development of prosperity theology include E. W. Kenyon, Oral Roberts, A. A. Allen, Robert Tilton, T. L. Osborn, Joel Osteen, Creflo Dollar, Kenneth Copeland, Reverend Ike and Kenneth Hagin.
.[/QUOTE]
Drunken Polish Ass thinks I’m paying attention to him?


----------



## fanger (Mar 6, 2018)

Roudy said:


> unfortunately you don't have the intellectual capacity, education, or mental temperament to have an intellectual debate.  It's akin to a chimpanzee trying to speak fluent English.



 don't be too hard on yourself rudy, your doing ok considering English is not your mother-tongue, what was it Arabic?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 6, 2018)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > unfortunately you don't have the intellectual capacity, education, or mental temperament to have an intellectual debate.  It's akin to a chimpanzee trying to speak fluent English.
> ...


Was that an attempt to be funny?
You’re not funny.


----------



## rylah (Mar 6, 2018)

I think  P F Tinmore and @fanger

deffinately prove there're no antisemites on this forum, right?


----------



## fanger (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## rylah (Mar 6, 2018)

fanger said:


>



Q. So there's no anti-semitism because You can put that video?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 6, 2018)

rylah said:


> I think  P F Tinmore and @fanger
> 
> deffinately prove there're no antisemites on this forum, right?




Especially fanger.  He once posted a video claiming that the entire Holocaust is fake, when millions of Jews died, just because one fraud appeared on the Oprah show.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 7, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Why does each Jew here talk a lot of smack, but can't back up anything intellectually?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 7, 2018)

Roudy said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Well, I met the friendliest Jew  I've seen today ,  in a Brewster bar, and he despite being an ex convict who spent time in prison, he also cried very deeply about his mother's passing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Mar 7, 2018)

Prosperity theology doesn't concern me.

I'm of a Catholic background, not a Evangelical one.

Not that I've been a very devout Catholic, I've pondered many faiths, and I find just as much spirit merit in Buddha, as in Jesus.


----------



## fanger (Mar 7, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > I think  P F Tinmore and @fanger
> ...


Not really, but covering up fraud by not allowing debate on what really took place brings the whole narrative into question, do you agree?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 7, 2018)

fanger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Not allowing debate?
We’re talking Jews, not head chopping Muslims.


----------



## fanger (Mar 7, 2018)

Who is Muslim here?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 7, 2018)

fanger said:


> Who is Muslim here?


So let’s think...
You’re not a Jew but you comment on Israel.
I bring up Muslims wanting it all and suddenly you note that not being Muslim is irrelevant.
You really are stupid.


----------



## fanger (Mar 7, 2018)

Not all israelis are jews, not all jews are israeli
Not all Muslims are as you defamed them  "head choppers"


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 7, 2018)

fanger said:


> Not all israelis are jews, not all jews are israeli
> Not all Muslims are as you defamed them  "head choppers"


And yet *you* attack Israel with 99.999999% of your posts.


----------



## fanger (Mar 7, 2018)

It's not an attack if you seek the truth, you defend whatever israeli politicians do right or wrong, and ignore the truth


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 7, 2018)

fanger said:


> It's not an attack if you seek the truth, you defend whatever israeli politicians do right or wrong, and ignore the truth


You must be real good at hopscotch and boring the shit out of people.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 7, 2018)

fanger said:


> ForeverYoung436 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...




   There is no debate.  The Nazis kept very meticulous records.  Anne Frank's Diary was also put under a microscope.  5,700,000 Jews, including my own dad's family, disappeared from the European continent, as did millions of other ppl.  All of this cannot be discounted because of a single charlatan who appeared on the Oprah show.  And that discrepancy that you showed in Auschwitz was about the number of non-Jews who died there.
    What about Dachau and Treblinka and Bergen-Belsen and Sobibor, etc.?  What about the ravines in the forests where Jews were machine-gunned?  What about the testimonies of Eisenhower and Patton and ordinary American soldiers who liberated the camps?  The only "debate" right now is if the Poles collaborated with the Nazis or if they were also victims of the Nazis.  But a "debate" over the Holocaust itself?  You make me sick.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Mar 7, 2018)

Tank said:


> Muslims have always been a hateful group


*Far-right British leader Trump retweeted found guilty of hate crimes*
Source: *The Hill*
BY JOSH DELK - 03/07/18 02:04 PM EST 
-snip- 
Trump sparked controversy in November after he retweeted a video from Fransen that purporting to show Muslims carrying out acts of violence against people and smashing a statute of the Virgin Mary. 

British Prime Minister Theresa May criticized Trump for the tweet and London's mayor urged authorities to cancel a planned visit. 

The White House defended Trump, saying he did not know about the ultranationalist group when he retweeted Fransen. The White House said Trump was highlighting the need for a discussion on immigration and national security. But Trump also fired back at May, urging her to focus on fighting terror threats in Britain. 

The Twitter accounts of Fransen and Golding and their party were suspended after the November controversy. 
Read more: *Far-right British leader Trump retweeted found guilty of hate crimes*


----------



## fanger (Mar 7, 2018)

Man who claimed to have escaped Auschwitz admits he lied for years
Herman Rosenblat - Wikipedia
Artist Rosemarie Koczy allegedly faked her Holocaust survivor's story | Arts | DW | 13.11.2017
Hedy Epstein, Fake Holocaust Survivor, Gets Desperate for Attention, Goes to Ferguson
Court Rules Fake Holocaust Survivor Must Return $22.5 Million From Book ‘Misha’ About Fabricated Tale
Real History and the abundance of fake Holocaust survivors

there's a few, there are more


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 7, 2018)

fanger said:


> Man who claimed to have escaped Auschwitz admits he lied for years
> Herman Rosenblat - Wikipedia
> Artist Rosemarie Koczy allegedly faked her Holocaust survivor's story | Arts | DW | 13.11.2017
> Hedy Epstein, Fake Holocaust Survivor, Gets Desperate for Attention, Goes to Ferguson
> ...


Some people actually use the Holocaust to make money.
Not too many of them are members of a Muslim terrorist organization.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 7, 2018)

fanger said:


> Man who claimed to have escaped Auschwitz admits he lied for years
> Herman Rosenblat - Wikipedia
> Artist Rosemarie Koczy allegedly faked her Holocaust survivor's story | Arts | DW | 13.11.2017
> Hedy Epstein, Fake Holocaust Survivor, Gets Desperate for Attention, Goes to Ferguson
> ...




Is this what you do in your spare time?  Scour the Internet for this garbage?  You don't come from a Jewish community.  You didn't hear stories from your next-door neighbor--about how she heard her brother being killed while she hid in the next room.  You don't see ppl with numbers on their arms.  You didn't hear from your dad about the ways his family were killed--stories that he heard from his Polish neighbors after the war.  Why don't you scour the internet for Eisenhower's testimony, or other soldiers'?  My best friend's dad helped to liberate the camps.  You're the lowest piece of trash there can be.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 7, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Man who claimed to have escaped Auschwitz admits he lied for years
> ...


We all know by now that Fanger wishes Hitler finished the job.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 7, 2018)

Instead of scouring the bowels of the Internet to see if there are a dozen or so ppl who are frauds, why don't you scour it for the thousands of testimonies of Holocaust survivors?


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 7, 2018)

Also, how old are you fanger?  Why weren't you there, liberating the camps?  Then you wouldn't need to investigate to find out if it was true or not.


----------



## fanger (Mar 7, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Also, how old are you fanger?  Why weren't you there, liberating the camps?  Then you wouldn't need to investigate to find out if it was true or not.


You weren't there either, I bet you never served


----------



## fanger (Mar 7, 2018)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Man who claimed to have escaped Auschwitz admits he lied for years
> ...


I read some of the "Testimony" books, many are fake, how can you be sure what you have been told are true, if my brother was being murdered in the next room I would be in there to fight and die with him rather than live the rest of my life thinking I hid.

You don't know how many of my ancestors were killed and butchered, and you probably wouldn't care as they were not jews


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2018)

fanger said:


> Man who claimed to have escaped Auschwitz admits he lied for years
> Herman Rosenblat - Wikipedia
> Artist Rosemarie Koczy allegedly faked her Holocaust survivor's story | Arts | DW | 13.11.2017
> Hedy Epstein, Fake Holocaust Survivor, Gets Desperate for Attention, Goes to Ferguson
> ...


Oh wow, a Palestinian terrorist lover who happens to also be a Holocaust denier.  I mean...this is a shocker!


----------



## fanger (Mar 7, 2018)

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Man who claimed to have escaped Auschwitz admits he lied for years
> ...


All the above links are to fake holohoax "survivors", do you claim their fake narratives to be true?


----------



## Roudy (Mar 7, 2018)

fanger said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...


Yes, Achmed, any claim that the Holocaust did not happen should be dismissed as outright insanity and mental illness.  White padded sound- proofed rooms, straight jackets, little cups with bright colored pills inside them...etc. Do those things ring any type of bell?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 25, 2018)

Paul Reti
23 March at 09:45 · 
Jew hate is a virus. It survives by mutating.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 25, 2018)

*De-Assimilation, the New Jewish Fear*
*A major study in the U.K. highlights the growing danger of anti-Semites gaining mainstream acceptance in Britain.*

By Toby Guise


De-Assimilation, the New Jewish Fear


----------



## rylah (Mar 25, 2018)

Mindful said:


> *De-Assimilation, the New Jewish Fear*
> *A major study in the U.K. highlights the growing danger of anti-Semites gaining mainstream acceptance in Britain.*
> 
> By Toby Guise
> ...



Seriously..how do Jews abroad manage to deal with all that included BS of how to position themselves with the ever evolving tastes of the Western communities?...I just don't get why someone should bear that beyond the normal circumstances of life.

Come home to Israel, we have enough of our own stupid quirks and fashions to deal with...


----------



## Mindful (Mar 25, 2018)

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > *De-Assimilation, the New Jewish Fear*
> ...



Would love  to. Where I don't even have to think about being Jewish.


----------



## rylah (Mar 25, 2018)

"I have no other country even as my land is aflame.
 Just a word in Hebrew pierces my veins, my soul,  with a weak body, with a hungry heart.
 This is my home.
 I will not stay silent if my country changed her face
 I will not give up reminding her And singing in her ears until she opens her eyes.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 26, 2018)

Comrade Corbyn puts things right!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 26, 2018)

*For the Many, not the Jew.*

It looks like Jews have finally had enough of Jeremy Corbyn. I wonder what took them so long.









Posted in ATW


----------



## rylah (Mar 27, 2018)

On a positive note:

*Like an ordinary man: The king went to the tefillin stand and inquired*
The king of Morocco, who is staying in France following medical treatment, stops during a walk in simple clothes, like regular people. He stands next to a tefillin booth of the Chabad emissary, received an explanation of the activity and photographed





King Mohammed VI is known as a simple man who has been walking around in plain clothes for years and enjoys being popular. Yesterday, while touring Paris, he arrived at the Chabad stand while Rabbi Goldberg stood there and offered to put on tefillin.

The Chabad emissary informed Behadrei Haredim that the king had surprised the emissary and said that he had heard about the Lubavitcher Rebbe and explained to the king about the seven Noahide laws, the charity box and the day of education.

כאחד האדם: המלך ניגש לדוכן התפילין והתעניין - יהדות - יהדות - בחדרי חרדים


----------



## Mindful (Mar 27, 2018)

Have you seen what's going on in London?

Unprecedented.


----------



## rylah (Mar 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Have you seen what's going on in London?
> 
> Unprecedented.



Actually not, I see Jews organizing against this Corbyn guy and the labor in whole, but beyond that I have no insight into the situation in UK.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen what's going on in London?
> ...



There's quite an upset. With even Labour members themselves turning on Jeremy Corbyn.


----------



## rylah (Mar 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



 Am I right that he portrayed Hamas and Hezballah as his allies/friends?

With all the constant progressions on our borders it's pretty difficult to focus right now on anything else.
Hope there're no pogroms ?! Are You saying it's something huge to the extent that Israel and the whole Jewish community have to raise and take action to protect Jews in the UK?  

Sorry for the ignorance, I just never understood the UK or followed what's going on there.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Yes. And yes.


----------



## rylah (Mar 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



What?!

I heard about antisemitic posts and membership in anti-Jewish FB groups.
Bring me up to speed, this Amalek has enough electoral power to become a PM? 
Instigates pogroms?! Or are those refugees?

How can Israel help?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



No pogroms. 

I think Israellycool has written stuff about it, apart from the British press.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 27, 2018)

George Galloway.

An even more odious character than Jeremy Corbyn.

George Galloway Claims Labour and Corbyn Antisemitism Allegations Are All “Because of Palestine”


----------



## rylah (Mar 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



This Corbyn and co. must be dealt *impolitely.*
He's a law energy level introverted shell, his follower probably not so calm.
Galloway is easier, he's to stressed from the get go that one only needs to scratch for him to go insane no filters.

If he says Hezballah and Hamas are his friends - talk to him like middle easterners.
Maybe average Israelis indeed should directly call these guys in public.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 27, 2018)

rylah said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



That was then. 

He's not active now. Daren't be, politically.

He also supported the IRA, back in the day.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 27, 2018)

‘The Jewish mouse finally roared – and just look what happened’-Melanie Phillips




Mouse roars. Look what happened | MelaniePhillips.com
The Jewish mouse finally roared – and just look what happened.
MELANIEPHILLIPS.COM


----------



## rylah (Mar 27, 2018)

Mindful said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Maybe average Israelis indeed should directly call these guys in public, on public shows and SM. Talk to them like we talk in the middle east.

How Cameron pressed him was correct- he's forever a Hamas, Hezballah ally, no slack,
let him defend that reputation until he's 80 and irrelevant - the man who wanted to make a stage for Islamists in the UK parliament.


----------



## rylah (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Mar 27, 2018)

rylah said:


>



Gentile hoodlums used to yell at my father, "Go back to Palestine."  Now the slogan is, "Get out of Palestine."

In Europe, we were told, "You are Jews, not Poles or Germans."  In Israel, Jews are told, "You are Europeans, not Israelis or Semites."  (And this despite the fact that over half of Israeli Jews are from Mideastern descent.)


----------

